# Ocupar luz y no pagar...



## Ivan

Teoría ilegal: En teoría es fácil, los medidores caseros solo marcan potencia activa o sea la potencia reactiva que pasa por los conductores no hace mover el marcador del medidor, entonces por que no hacer un circuito que modifique el factor de potencia de tal manera que el medidor no marque, o incluso gire al revés,  es posible, de echo unas antiguas soldadoras, al conectarla a la corriente hacían que el medidor precisamente gire al revés, o también montones de métodos que alteran el medidor en sí o ideas como cortar el cable, o el famoso imán al medidor(que nunca funcionó) y así muchas mas, pero existe una forma de hacer otro circuito de una forma legal...... y es debió a que:

Teoría legal: Un medidor no es exacto, de echo está construido de forma tal que la empresa de luz no pierda, en resumidas cuentas "ESTAMOS PAGANDO LUZ QUE NO OCUPAMOS" esa es la desventaja de ese tipo de medidores, pero igual tiene una ventaja bastante buena, y que es la intención de por qué creé este tema en el foro.

Acá en Chile se hizo una exposición que se refería a estos errores en los medidores y se dejó plateada la construcción de un circuito el cual es capaz de hacer girar el medidor al revés (por lo menos lo tranca), tengo todos esos archivos, pero antes de publicarlos necesito la autorización de un MODERADOR DEL FORO el cual me  de permiso para publicarlos e iniciar entre todos la construcción de este circuito (que es fácil de construir), hay que dejar en claro que no hay nada de ilegal en este circuito, no se cortan los cables que salen del poste, no se abren ni alteran los medidores y por supuesto no se utiliza potencia reactiva, el principio de funcionamiento es este error el cual les mencioné y que nos hace pagar mucho... tanto que la empresa de energía, recibe mensualmente muchos millones de dólares debido a esta estafa, pero donde eso no es delito, supongo que el circuito tampoco, ya que funcionan de la misma forma. entonces espero la autorización....


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Después de que especifiques que la información de que quieres presentar es con fines didácticos e ilustrativos, y que la responsabilidad del uso de esta información recae sobre el lector, entonces no hay problema.


----------



## MaMu

En otro post solicite información acerca de como trabaja internamente un cofímetro, para la elaboración de métodos de medición del coseno fi. En referencia a tu información, aquí en argentina, en la red de distribución domiciliaria se utilizan medidores digitales, los cuales reemplazaron a los viejos y alterables medidores giratorios. La corrección del factor de potencia solo es aplicable y justificable a nivel de planta y no así a nivel hogar, donde el consumo es ínfimo, imagínate una persona que vive sola, utilizando una lampara fluorescente durante todo el día, tendría un coseno fi que no seria aceptado para una industria. A mi criterio creo que el factor de potencia solo es analizable desde el punto de vista de grandes consumos de potencia reactiva (de ahí mi interés por los bloques del cofímetro). He visto muchos intentos de fasaje y desfasaje en cuanto a la corrección del factor de potencia que implica excesivas multas por parte de las compañías eléctricas, pero lo que resulta mas complicado a la hora de resolver dichas situaciones es que las empresas de energía eléctrica no solo cuidan sus ganancias (redondeo a favor de ellos, cuidado de instalaciones, etc.) sino que las prestaciones del servicio dejan mucho que desear, en el caso de Argentina la red domiciliaria es de 220V (jamás exacta) y trifasica de 380V (jamás exacta). Todos estos factores son los que complican el diseño electrónico de la corrección y/o alteración de las fases. Como ya es sabido la potencia reactiva no es medida pero si es regulada mediante la obligación de la corrección de dicho factor a un ajuste establecido por la categoría del cliente.

Saludos.


----------



## Ivan

No tenia la menor idea que en Argentina usaban medidores digitales. Seguramente es por la competencia, creo que hay mas de una empresa de energía, por lo menos acá en Chile hay una sola empresa de energía, y es del gobierno así que es casi imposible que realicen una inversión tan importante.


----------



## MaMu

No se usan en todos los casos, es un porcentaje todavía muy escaso, pero tenia entendido que si realizarían cambios en general, no se si el conflicto actual del sector con el gobierno debido a la devaluación de la moneda (a quien no sabe la situación Argentina, la relación es de US$ 1 - un dolar estadounidense es aproximadamente $ 2,85.- dos con ochenta y cinco pesos argentinos, (casi 3 a 1) que no les permite aumentar la tarifa, por lo que están aplicando multas irracionales.


----------



## Ivan

Bién acá va el informe, ahí va bien explicado hasta con ecuaciones diferenciales. bien amigos los que quieres seguir leyendo algo en este foro deben leer completo y entender este informe publicado, atte gracias


----------



## Ivan

los flojillos que no quieran leer o que simplemente entiendan "nada" de motores o teoría de electrónica (esas lindas exponenciales) acá va una explicación, el circuito a montar es el siguiente:

Ese SCR debe ser un semiconductor (Un triac) ya que es imposible poner un relé, son demasiados los cortes en menos de un segundo, ¿Que tiene que hacer el SCR? por lo menos lean esa parte 

para construirlo hay que hacer tres cosas:

1.- Hacer con un microcontrolador un circuito que habra o cierre el "gate" del triac con solo recibir "un" pulso, al recibir un pulso habra el circuito y al recibirlo de nuevo lo cierre, o sea que pase de cero a uno y de uno a cero mandando un pulso a un mismo pin. ¿Como crear los pulsos?, los pulsos se crean cuando v(t)=0 y v(t)=Vmax.

2.- v(t)=0, el lo mas sencillo, simplemente se puede ocupar una "compuerta not"

3.- v(t)=Vmax no lo tengo muy claro, pero se podría adaptar un "diac"

Sin duda que se debe ocupar un transformador para obtener un Vmax no mayor de 15v, seguramente dependerá del "diac", espero que puedan aportar con algo.

¿Quien podría hacer el circuito con un microntrolador, o tal vez sería mas económico ocupar otro CI? necesito ideas....


----------



## Marcelo

Por lo poco que pude entender (no he leido el documento) pudieras usar un detector de picos para detectar Vmax.

Existen muchos circuitos detectores de picos por allí. Si necesitas usar +Vmax y -Vmax entonces deberás encontrar uno que detecte ambos ciclos de la AC. Una forma de evitar esto pudiera pasar la AC por un rectificador de onda completa sin filtrar y aplicarla al detector de picos, de esta forma tendrías el pulso de disparo del triac.

Esto es solo una idea, yo soy un aficionado....

Saludos,

Marcelo.


----------



## lhuenchual

una consulta este circuito sirve para los medidores que existen actualmente y que están usando las mayorías de las empresas eléctricas en  Chile los cuales son electrónicos, o sea la parte de medida se hace eléctricamente y en los cuales no hay bobinas.


----------



## Ivan

No tengo muy clara las características de un medidor electrónico, lo único que sé es que es mas exacto en tarifar un consumo, por que recordemos que los medidores habituales marcan mas luz de lo que realmente consumimos (la explicación aparece en el documento publicado), y que por supuesto no se altera con campos magnéticos ni con las armónicas de una señal...

Bueno la idea de esto es que cada uno se ingenie un circuito y lo pruebe, no tiene gracia publicar un circuito para que todos los hagan (por lo menos este tipo de circuitos), ya que hay que reconocer que existe un cierto nivel de maldad en la elaboración... intenta con un microcontrolador que realice todo esto, es bastante sencillo, ya que lo que tiene que hacer el mandar 100 pulsos en un segundo, y sincronizarlo con la red local, piensa muchacho piensa... eso si, antes de conectarlo prueba con un osciloscopio si es que se consiguió lo que se quería... y no olvides leer y entender bien el documento publicado...


----------



## felidon2002

¿Como hago para no pagar luz eléctrica ?


----------



## JR

si quieres tener electricidad y no pagarla, entonces deverias por empesar a cambiar todo los equipos electronicos y demas, por equipos clase A o bajo consumo,  luego de tener bien claro los calculos de consumo diario entonces, piensa un poco cuales son las fuentes de energia q no necesaria dependerian de la red electrica,  eolica paneles solares, hay varios o q tal la....................... ese funciona, solo q hay q sentarce a calcular y pensar un buen poco, bueno en si ya esta hecho, pero si algo asi saliera al mercado,  los ricos petroleros, los dueños de empresas de electricidad,,,,, unnnnn no estarian muy contentos, q digamos.


----------



## maunix

JR dijo:
			
		

> si quieres tener electricidad y no pagarla, entonces deverias por empesar a cambiar todo los equipos electronicos y demas, por equipos clase A o bajo consumo,  luego de tener bien claro los calculos de consumo diario entonces, piensa un poco cuales son las fuentes de energia q no necesaria dependerian de la red electrica,  eolica paneles solares, hay varios o q tal la....................... ese funciona, solo q hay q sentarce a calcular y pensar un buen poco, bueno en si ya esta hecho, pero si algo asi saliera al mercado,  los ricos petroleros, los dueños de empresas de electricidad,,,,, unnnnn no estarian muy contentos, q digamos.



Creo que lo has tomado muy inocentemente al tema... yo opino que nuestro posteador quiere NO PAGAR LUZ... no pretende gastar para no pagar luz... no pretende bajar el consumo de su casa... pretende NO PAGAR LA LUZ....

Quiere que le enseñemos a hacer un bypass inteligente a su medidor para que a fin de mes le llegue una boleta de consumo irrisorio que le permita pagar poco.

Básicamente lo que quiere es que le enseñemos como ROBAR ....  lo siento *felidon2002 *pero yo en esta no me prendo.


----------



## Marcelo

Una buena forma sería usar fogatas y velas. También puedes comer carne seca, ahumada y granos para evitar usar una nevera.
Para recolectar agua puedes usar un "tinajero" o un filtro de barro.

Nota: Te recomiendo que te leas las políticas del foro antes de colocar mensajes.

Marcelo.


----------



## JR

se bien a lo q se refiere, y te diré magio, yo se como hacerlo, soy electricista para empresas q pagaban hasta 10 millones de pesos dominicanos al mes en electricidad, yo se bien como modificarlos, sin q sea posible encontrar donde ya q son digitales,  yo estoy claro en lo q el quiere, pero te dire ultima mente, no me prestado a ese tipo de trabajo, ya q ahora ni siquiera resido en RD y estoy en proyecto de implementacion de energia 100% independiente de la red electrica local, para consumo desde hasta 5kwh, pero domo dije anteriormente los ricos se harían menos ricos el petróleo ya no seria tan necesario, y proyectos asi no se hacen comerciales ya q los jerarcas de los grandes países estan en contra.


----------



## maunix

JR dijo:
			
		

> se bien a lo q se refiere, y te diré magio, yo se como hacerlo, soy electricista para empresas q pagaban hasta 10 millones de pesos dominicanos al mes en electricidad, yo se bien como modificarlos, sin q sea posible encontrar donde ya q son digitales,  yo estoy claro en lo q el quiere, pero te dire ultima mente, no me prestado a ese tipo de trabajo, ya q ahora ni siquiera resido en RD y estoy en proyecto de implementacion de energia 100% independiente de la red electrica local, para consumo desde hasta 5kwh, pero domo dije anteriormente los ricos se harían menos ricos el petróleo ya no seria tan necesario, y proyectos asi no se hacen comerciales ya q los jerarcas de los grandes países estan en contra.



Me parece bárbaro que sepas..... pero no me parece ético realizarlo.

Creo saber como hacerlo también , pero.... no lo pienso intentar por el lado 'moral' del asunto.

Saludos


----------



## kokikhan

lamentablemente a una empresa (grande x lo general) q le gusta obtener solo ganancias, no le interesa mucho eso d la moral  :|


----------



## JR

sobrevivir, en un mundo y pais donde las leyes solo se aplican a los no pudientes,  hay muchas cosas q no se tratan de morar y como comento el amigo y colega, las grandes empresas no miran ese lado,  el abuso q comete esa empresa, q por unos buenos años estuvo en manos de españoles, q hicieron grande desfalco, dejame decirte, no miro el lado etico para con ellos, solo equilibro un poco las cosas.

crees justo y morar q habiendo una o varias soluciones, a la problematica de la energia a nivel mundial, y al uso de combustibles fosiles, aun en este año el principio del fin de los combustible, aun no se a hablado de la solucion, y sabes pq? pq los grandes millonarios dueños de empresas petroleras dueños de compañias electricas, no les interesa presentar la solucion y incluso una solucion para el efecto invernadero q ya ha avanzado tanto a nivel mundial........

años atras un colega de la misma universidad donde estudio, despues de haber probado y ver su efectividad, de cierto elemento q se puede usas como combustible para sustituir la gasolinas y demas derivados,  misteriosamente murio en un accidente aereo, años despues algunas compañias sacaron al mercado nuebos productos como el carro con nitrogeno, wuaaaaaaa una maravilla, eso es basura para lo q era el proyecto de colega ing muerto.

ponte en el centro, y a tu izquierda los millonarios dueños de empresas a tu derechas los activistas y el resto del mundo los no pudientes, y pobres,  y hablales de etica y moral............ y piensa q sucedera, 

ooo y felicidades si sabes hacerlos, hay pocos, q lobran a prender, a hacerlos sin q sean detectados aun llevandolos a laboratorios.

q nadie si sienta ofendido y q cada quien defienda su utopia.

att: jr


----------



## maunix

Todos soñamos con un mundo ideal pero hacer lo que está mal solo porque otros tamibén lo hacen... no me parece forma de dar ejemplo ni la forma en que pienso criar a mis hijos

En un país donde algunos infringen las leyes, todos debemos sumarnos? considero que no.... considero que solo siguiendo las leyes y la ética lograremos tener un país mejor....

Que nuestros políticos son un asco..... vaya novedad, ahora no porque ellos sean ladrones y coimeros yo haré lo mismo..... 

Es mi opinión.


----------



## MaMu

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> Una buena forma sería usar fogatas y velas. También puedes comer carne seca, ahumada y granos para evitar usar una nevera.
> Para recolectar agua puedes usar un "tinajero" o un filtro de barro.
> 
> Nota: Te recomiendo que te leas las políticas del foro antes de colocar mensajes.
> 
> Marcelo.



Añado, "quizas un romance con la mujer del presidente de la compania".

Me lo tomo como un poco de humor, ya que honestamente no me parece correcto hacer las cosas mal, si las companias roban al igual que los gobiernos, no es ni etico ni moral hacer lo mismo, creo que ahi es donde cada uno en lo personal marca la diferencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Killer_jc

Mi problema es este, si uno conecta ese circuito, el medidor se queda plantado, o sigue girando???. Si gira, gira despacio?. Por que si es asi lo mejor q podrias hacer seria poner 2 termicas para manejar todo si queres un corte parcial, levantas las 2 y el medidor sigue girando, pero despacio, o sea no es malo. Si queres que se corte completamente levantas 1 sola q es la q saltea el medidor y si queres que vuelva a la normalidad levantas la otra, y no tenes ningun inconvenientes ya q nunca cortas la luz


----------



## JR

Este teman de tener luz y no pagarlas, y bla bla bla......... la ética la morar, y el dinero...ya yo me ley todo sobre lo q se a planteado en este nuevo tema, y al final de cuenta, como muchos dicen, tantos circuitos y  busco y busco para poner el contador a q marque menos, y no me funcionan,  voy a decir algunas cosas básicas sobre el funcionamiento de los contadores de electricidad esto con fines EDUCATIVOS..... Léanlo bien, EDUCATIVO.

los contadores digitales dígase el ABB ITROM no recuerdo como se escribe el otro de nombre bien largo, algo así sonaría al pronunciarlo (slumbersher)

Trabajan de la siguiente forma, la electricidad q viene de la red eléctrica entra por un lado y sale por el otro, verdad? En la figura, entra en in, y sale al otro extremo
Bien, pero en su recorrido dentro del contador,  hay sensores, que captan el campo magnético producido, ese sensor, q capta el campo magnético lo convierte en un voltaje pequeño, después de una serie de componentes, y acondicionamiento la señal llega al micro sin olvidarnos q también llega una señal de voltaje, a la q no le hacemos mucho caso,  el micro hace lo siguiente, 220v llevado a escala en la entrada del micro, y el pqño voltaje q produjo el sensor, es multiplicado, y pan hay viene el tablazo, 


V x Amp = Watt 

El voltaje como dije no lo tocamos pero si el amp, 

Ejp. Si tienes 220v x 1amp = 220w  claro el circuito interno del contador lleva estas medidas a escalas, para procesarlas, 

Pero si tenemos 220v x .5amp = 110w  como se logra reducir el amp q toma como referencia del sensor,  cada circuito censor tiene un cierto ohmiage, y q pasa si en su medidas normar el sensor tiene digamos 20omios y marga real 1amp a escala en milivoltios, entonces q fue lo q se iso para  q ese mismo sensor, en ves de margar normal, 1amp a escala ahora marca .5amp a escala,  no hay q ir muy lejos, simplemente se incremento el ohmiage del sensor, 

Si era 20omios y ahora es 30omios, se incremento 50%,  entonces ese % es lo q el deja de contar,  eso pasa en los ABB ITRON SHLUNBERCHES, 

Ojo, esto es fines lucrativos, y recuerden q le ponen multas a los dueños de contador alterado, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa pero hay viene lo lindo, para q romper la linea del sensor a la tarjeta y ponerle resistencias en serie, si eso es detectable,  

Por cierto, el coronel encargado de laboratorio, me a afresado trabajo, en los laboratorios, donde se llevan los contadores, para ver si hay fraudes,  q vaina heee, y yo explicando el funcionamiento.


----------



## mireia

imanes de neodinio sobre el contador de la luz

el disco se para y el contador deja de funcionar


----------



## hernando2999

Bueno mi amigo posteador... veo que tienes un gran problema de coherencia... si no quieres pagar luz lo mejor seria que rompieras las facturas .....mira a ver que pasa ....jejejeje

mejor busca economizar los consumos de la energia...

si quieres problemas lo mas facil es hacer un puente en los cables que entran a tu contador electrico ... asi gastas lo que quieras ... pero cuando te hagan la requisa podras estar hasta el cullo de problemas.....

saludos


----------



## juanmalegre

Ya entendi bien todo este rollo.

Hacer el circuito de disparo del triac no es el problema eso es lo de menos hay un monton en internet el problema es el tamaño del condensador debido al voltaje conque se trabaja. 

Ya entendi el funcionamiento del circuito el unico problema aca es hallar el  Tau (constante de tiempo) ya que el disparo del triac se produce a 90 grados , luego de ese disparo el condensador que quedo cargado es el que proprociona la tension a la red, pero para que esto se logre debe tenerse una descarga del condensador en un tiempo igual a 1/30 = 33.33ms    ( Para 60 Hz) Esto es si el disparo del triac se produce a 90 grados ya que puede darse a cualquier angulo de disparo pero este seria el mejor por razones que aca no explico ya que seria muy extenso.


Bueno como iba la constante de tiempo tiene q ser 33ms y para determinar la capacidad del condensador haria falta saber cual es el valor de la resistencia de nuestra casa todos los equipos conectados focos , tvs ,etc. Esto si es un valor bajo algo de 50 ohmios masomenos, hay varias formas de conocer esto, y finalmete conocer asi el valor del condensador.

Pensandolo bien creo q seria mejor 3 constantes  = 1/30  de tiempo para q el condensador se cargue mas (95%) y al momento de descargarse lo haga casi al minimo 5% , Teniendo asi el Tau = 11ms si la carga asumimos q es de 30 ohmios tendremos un condensador de mmmm (hagan calculos ps) jejeje
algo de 367uF lo que si pueden notar es un valor demasiado alto par aun condensador de alterna  y si queremos uno de 500V algo riesgoso, ya que seria mas seguro uno de 1KV me doy cuenta q encontrar un condensador de este tipo y para alterna es algo aterrador, no se si podria funcionar con un condensador no polar aunque no creo q haya para ese voltaje. 

Bueno pues, ahora ven donde esta el problemilla de este asunto 

Voy a realizar la simulacion del ckto en el OrCAD y les envio la figura de la forma de onda para que me entiendan mejor lo que quize decir. 

Espero que con esto puedan entender mejor el circuito y asi contribuir a su culminacion. No puedo dedicarme mucho tiempo a el pq ahorita toy trabajando y estudiando y casi ni tiempo tengo. Si no que estaba buscando un rectificador trifasico controlado por tiristores y me acorde del foro.

Cualquier duda no teman en preguntar. 

Un gusto.

.....JM....


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Bueno pues la verdad lei este tema con un poco de prisa y tal vez no le entendí muy bien por ello.

Solo quería comentar algo, creo que tiene algo que ver con lo que mencionaban de unos motores que hacían girar el medidor al revéz.

Estube estudiando para un exámen acerca de líneas de transmisión, y como mucho seguramente ya lo saben y comprenden mejor que yó:

Entre los conductores de la LT=Línea de transmisión, se presenta una inductancia y resistencia en serie, mientras que en paralelo con ambos conductores hay una capacitancia  y una conductancia.

El comentario es que hay unos motores de inducción que se pueden utilizar en los hogares los cuáles también son llamados condensadores de inducción, los cuáles crean una capacitancia entre los 2 puntos de la LT en que esta conectado, con lo cuál se ayuda a mantener el voltaje estable y tal vez hasta elevarlo un poco. 

Ahora la pregunta esto ayudaría de algo al proyecto??? o  lo empeoraría, ya que al tener mayor voltaje, seguro elevamos la potencia.

Esta interesante el tema, cuando este desocupado lo leeré con más calma y haber si puedo apoyar en algo.

Saludos


----------



## Ivan

juanmalegre:

- Hola amigo, estube leyendo eso que pusiste y es bastante cierto.. pero la idea de conectar todos los equipos electrónicos al circuito en cuestión no servirá (no es un asunto moral), lo que pasa es que la onda sinusoidal estáría alterada a la salida del circuito por lo que equipos electrónicos NO funcionarían bien (incluso puede que se quemen).. la idea era conectar el circuito a una ampolleta no mas... con esto los cálculos serían diferentes... y de seguro saldría una capacitancia mas real y mas accesible... eso si es excelente el comentario... tambien se podría conectar el circuito a bobinas... tal como un motor o un anafre o cautín.


----------



## Panameño

saludos a todos, he estado viendo el foro y me interesaria intercambiar ideas sobre este circuito, a mi opinion es ke se puede utilizar un generador de rampa lineal sincronizada con la red y de alli tomar una muestra de la frecuencia, para hacer los puslos de disparo del scr, creo k asi es mas fiable para conectar y descargar al capacitor de la ac , me gustaria compartir esta opinion, gracias . saludos    8)


----------



## okcomputer

Realmente existe una forma; debo dejar claro que esta información es puramente educativa lo que ustedes hagan con ella es su problemqa ok....

hace un par de años escuche a un profesor hablando del tema, resulta que la mayoria de los 
contadores de kw/h trabajan en base al flujo de corriente. 
Este metodo segun mi profesor es tan eficiente que solo se puede aplicar a un tomacorriente en la casa para no caer en el error de disminuir tu factura tanto, como para que te envien una
cuadrilla a revizar que es lo que pasa.

lo primero  que deben hacer es colocar una puesta a tierra, una profesional, es algo asi como un hueco que se rellena con sales y productos especiales, ademas com varillas de cobre de cierto diametro en fin , este polo a tierra debe garantizar una baja impedancia.
los tomacorrientes poseen dos terminales, uno para la fase y otro para el neutro , desconectan "de un solo toma" el neutro y lo conectan a su polo a tierra, ya esta eso es todo
deben tener cuidado debido a que la perdida de flujo puede ser medida facilmente con una pinza magnetica puesta en la entrada de la cometida hacia el contador,...... cabe decir que yo nunca lo he intentado pero al parecer esto si funciona .


----------



## JR

interesante teoria ya que tambien es claro q todos los contadores funcionan a base de flujo de correinte. hare una prueba en la semana y les escribo luego, y q coste con fines de aprender y educativos, aunque pensandolo bien casi todas las instalaciones q son correctas, llevan el neutro a tierra, pero probaremos no esta de mas, aprender algo nuebo.


----------



## maunix

JR dijo:
			
		

> interesante teoria ya que tambien es claro q todos los contadores funcionan a base de flujo de correinte. hare una prueba en la semana y les escribo luego, y q coste con fines de aprender y educativos, aunque pensandolo bien casi todas las instalaciones q son correctas, llevan el neutro a tierra, pero probaremos no esta de mas, aprender algo nuebo.



En mi pais poner un neutro a tierra no está permitido (Argentina).  El único que hace eso es el proveedor de electricidad ANTES del medidor (no después como se propone aquí).

Estimo que hacer esta práctica puede hacer activar también a un disyuntor diferencial... por la pérdida de corriente asi que no se si realmente funcionaría pero estaría bueno que comentes tu experiencia.

Saludos


----------



## manaba

Saludos coordiales a todos, 
soy apenas un aficionado de la electronica, y me parece muy interesante el tema y les quiero mencionar que en mercado libre se promociona un circuito para el ahorro de hasta un 60% de energia, seria interesante averiguar en base a que funciona para tener una mejor idea del asunto, ahi les dejo la direccion si alguien se intereza, gracias y sigan asi.
Atte.

Byron Garcia
Portoviejo-Manabi-Ecuador

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-11240109-ahorrador-de-hasta-60-de-energia-electrica-de-tu-clima-_JM_


----------



## jeamdz

eh aqui un ingeniero en sistemas, que si bien no sabe nada al respecto de como hacer para que el recibo de luz sea de menor costo si esta muy interesado de como lograr eso.

Pues bien con respecto al apartito que mencionaron anteriormente que aparecia en una pagina de subastas de la red, yo estaba a punto de comprarlo pero el tiempo de la subasta termino si darme cuenta de ello y no logre obtenerlo, el asunto es que si alguien en algun momento logra hacer esto de poder reducir el consumo de los apartos electricos por medio de algun circuito, sin duda alguna se lo compro, asi que amigos manos a la obra que ya tienen un comprador potencial, y creanme que si se logra de manera legal, no sere el unico......


----------



## ivan_mzr

La CFE( Comision federal de electricidad) quienes brindan servicio de electricidad en mexico tienen esta información:
pecificación de acometidas para baja tensión en servicios bifásicos

   1.

      Cable de cobre thw calibre 8.367 mm2 (8 awg) desde la mufa hasta el interruptor, el forro del conductor neutro de color blanco y los de las fases diferentes al blanco.
   2.

      Base enchufe de 4 terminales, 100 amperes con quinta terminal.
   3.

      Reducción de 32 mm (1 1/4") a 12,7 mm (1/2")
   4.

      Tubo conduit pared delgada de 12,7 mm (1/2") de diámetro.
   5.

      Aro para base enchufe de acero inoxidable.

Me imagino que son iguales a los de el resto del continente


----------



## JR

Necesariamente quieren resolver, este problemita, sin la necesidad de abrir el contador,  o abriendo el contador  se puede plantear solución, de la 2da forma ya mencionada?

Que les parece si nos vamos de la teoría a lo practico,  y la verdad que yo a he probado un sinnúmero de teorías llevadas a la practica, y no con muy buenos resultados,   alguien interesado en hacer pruebas físicas? Sobre si es posible hacer que un contador de electricidad marque menos o lo que realmente debería marcar,
Serian tan amable de decirme las marcas y modelo de contares utilizados en chile y argentina  tanto análogos como digitales… se los agradezco de antemano.


----------



## mnc

hacete amigo amigo del dueño de la empresa que te provee la electricidad, o del que te controla el medidor para que te anote un valor incorrecto cuando te toma la medicion.


----------



## Beno1000

Mi amigo si no quieres pagar luz electrica simplemente no la consumas.


----------



## Ivan

microperu, la teorìa del circuito que viste en mercado libre, se trata en mejorar el factor de potencia con una carga capacitiva... la unica ciencia que tiene es que la capacitancia se va autoajustando segun el factor de potencia utilizado en la red... con esto se reduce la pot reactiva y se aprobecha mas la pot activa... lo cual hace reducir el consumo entre un 10% y 20%, obviamente encuentro imposible que le reduzca un 60% de consumo como dice el tipo que lo vende, dices que se puede hacer de forma analoga... pero no te olvides que si ocupas transformadores se te desfasa la linea!, porsiacaso tienes a mano o puesde conseguirte un osciloscopio? para ver que señal sale del triac... y si es la que realmente debe salir.... saludos! ..... otra cosa... me llamo Ivan... no "chileno"... sudamerica es una sola =)


----------



## microperu

microperu, la teorìa del circuito que viste en mercado libre, se trata en mejorar el factor de potencia con una carga capacitiva... la unica ciencia que tiene es que la capacitancia se va autoajustando segun el factor de potencia utilizado en la red... con esto se reduce la pot reactiva y se aprobecha mas la pot activa... lo cual hace reducir el consumo entre un 10% y 20%, obviamente encuentro imposible que le reduzca un 60% de consumo como dice el tipo que lo vende, dices que se puede hacer de forma analoga... pero no te olvides que si ocupas transformadores se te desfasa la linea!, porsiacaso tienes a mano o puesde conseguirte un osciloscopio? para ver que señal sale del triac... y si es la que realmente debe salir.... saludos! ..... otra cosa... me llamo Ivan... no "chileno"... sudamerica es una sola =)

hola a todos, amigo ivan no sabia que tu habias publicado esto: , como recordaba el nombre solo que era de chile, por eso puse eso (chileno), pero bueno, eso no tiene importancia, en cuanto a lo de mercadolibre, asumiendo que es cierto lo que dice, pues no usa condensadores, dije que se podia hacer de forma analogica el circuito mostrado por el informe anterior, y bueno si hize circuitos de ese tipo, sin transformadores, solo con semiconductores discretos, hace poco estuve simulando el circuto del informe, y encontre varias cosas:
si bien es cierto al momento del voltage maximo se produce un pico de corriente en el medidor, veo que la corriente siguiente al impulso si va a ser registrada pues esta dentro de su rango, y variando el valor de la resistencia aumenta el pico de corriente pero el valor siguiente sigue siendo el mismo, ademas tambien note que si simulara con un condensador ideal, osea con la resistencia en serie igual a cero, pues el medidor solo "veria" el impulso de corriente, pero ya no habria ninguna corriente posterior a ser registrado, osea que en ese caso el medidor no "veria" el consumo de la carga, pero OJO que eso es solo en el caso de un condensador ideal, segun esto creo q no va a ser posible lograrlo, aunque habria que ver la forma de acercar ese condensador a lo mas ideal posible, ademas viendo tambien como corta el triac la tension, se puede ver que a la carga no le llega 220V sino un aproximado de 110V (solo la mitad de la onda), quizas sea ese el motivo por el cual el circuito de los amigos que ya lo hicieron, les titilaba el foco, pero quisiera que escriban y nos cuenten su experiencia, sobre todo de como hicieron para que el condensador no marque, sacando conclusiones con la simulacion, creo que si es posible engañar al medidor, quizas haciedno que ese condensador sea lo mas ideal posible, ademas de contar con un buen triac, pues el pico si bien es cierto es de solo microsegundos, pero vean en las imagenes su magnitud, particularme en el circuito que use emplee el triac BTA41-600B, por eso creo que no se quemo ante esos picos de corriente, bueno amigos espero que escriban mas, para poder compartir información y asi a lo mejor logramos hacer ese circuito, en mi caso al menos ya me compre un medidor para hacer las pruebas, y vaya que me sorprendio el precio pues costo algo de 7 dolares un medidor electromecanico nuevo, semejante al que me instalo la compañia, y en cuanto tenga pruebas favorables estare de nuevo por aqui, POR FAVOR AMIGOS QUE YA PROBARON EL CIRCUITO PUBLIQUEN SUS RESULTADOS, A LO MEJOR ENTRE TODOS LO HACEMOS FUNCIONAR!!!!!!!!!, bueno creo que  eso es todo por hoy, espero tambien alguna publicacion tuya amigo sudamericano ivan.
saludos desde lima-peru


----------



## microperu

como publico un archivo????


----------



## microperu

aqui va la segunda parte:


----------



## romulo72

Soy ingeniero en electronica y sistemas digitales. Y Soy nuevo en esta grupo, pero me intereso el tema. Sobre el desarrollo de un CI que lea el Voltaje de pico y Vcero con un microcontrolador no es muy dificil de realizar. Yo ya eh realizado algunos circuitos. Pero si estoy interesado en el proyecto que estan intentando realizar y si me gustaria formar parte. Sobre correccion de fase no soy muy bueno (fue mi mayor problema en la universidad como materia) para creo que lo poco que tengo de experiencia en microcontroladores puedo ayudar.
Me gustaria que si tienen algunos avances los consultaramos y vieramos en que podemos ayudarlos entre todos.
Saludos desde Reynosa,Tamps, Mexico.


----------



## jeamdz

si bien como anteriormente les comente yo no se practicamente nada de electronica y electricidad, lo mio son las computadoras, estaba viendo dentro de los comentarios que habias quien hizo pruebas con corriente 220 pero les titilaban los focos, quiza esa es una de las razones por las cuales la persona que vendia el aparatitro en la pagina de remates solo lo ofrecia para corriente 110

aca en mexico habemos muchos que tenemos 110, creo que la mayoria, pero no se si me equivoco


----------



## iceelctron

Bueno dentro de unos dias voy a publicar fotos de mi contador y explicar la partes y a mi entender su funcionamiento, ayer probando con una bateria de capacitores alrededor de unos 40micro en total vi que mi contador sin tener carga conectada giraba en buen sentido. Bueno a otra cosa estuve viendo un post en otro foro y un muchacho dice que su amigo ( argentina ) realizo un circuito con un triac, un capacitor grande describe y una lampara de 25w, no le dieron especificaciones del mismo, pero dice que lo conecta a la red y disminuye la velocidad del contador, ahora aclara que si se quema la lampara el contador gira al reves es no entendi muy bien por que habria carga aparente en el contador de lo que tenga conectado en la casa. Bueno sera cierto o no la verdad que no se, pero que todos hablan de lo mismo triac, capacitor y todo eso es cierto.
Salu2
P.D. disculpen si hago comentarios a lo mejor que no interesen pero es que me estoy entusiasmando en el tema y no se por donde empezar agradeceria saber que tipo de triac y que capacidad es el capacitor han usado los que hicieron circuitos.


----------



## tasman33

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Marcelo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una buena forma sería usar fogatas y velas. También puedes comer carne seca, ahumada y granos para evitar usar una nevera.
> Para recolectar agua puedes usar un "tinajero" o un filtro de barro.
> 
> Nota: Te recomiendo que te leas las políticas del foro antes de colocar mensajes.
> 
> Marcelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Añado, "quizas un romance con la mujer del presidente de la compania".
> 
> Me lo tomo como un poco de humor, ya que honestamente no me parece correcto hacer las cosas mal, si las companias roban al igual que los gobiernos, no es ni etico ni moral hacer lo mismo, creo que ahi es donde cada uno en lo personal marca la diferencia.
> 
> Saludos.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Totalmente de acuerdo con los asuntos de ética y el uso de recursos , de paso, esta es una palabra de desconocido significado para muchos gobernantes y empresarios, llegando a ser insultativa en algunos lugares.

En mi país cuando alguien hace uso de métodos de energia no convencional o renobable en sonas con energía eléctrica, debe pagar una tarifa a la empresa generadora de electricidad de la zona.... una verdadera joya del trio gobierno-empresa-corrupción


----------



## betoabad

en realidad no es que no quiera pagar la luz,de echo la pago todos los bimestres por debito de mi tarjeta al igual que el telefono,el gas.el cable.etc.lo que yo queria saber es si hay una forma mas o menos viable de reducir el consumo,porque tengo a mi madre (82 años) desde hace un mes en coma 1 en mi casa y tiene en su cama (ortopedica)un colchon de aire para que no se le hagan escaras en el cuerpo y ese colchon tiene un motor que funciona constantemente inflandolo.
Desde ya muchas gracias,por los consejos y el humor


----------



## tasman33

Bueno, en ese caso la idea es reducir el consumo u optimizar el uso de energía, lo cual no solo es legal, es necesario en estos días.

Si tienes alimentación trifásica, balancea la carga en las tres fases (que la carga sea similar, dentro de lo posible) y eso te puede ahorrar un buen número. Si no tienes trifásica, bueno... la antigua a leña aportaba un gran sabor a la comida, y las velas incrementan el romantisismo....  

Bromas aparte, con o sin trifásica, una ayuda es convertir las luces incandescentes en 1/2 potencia , mediante el uso de un diodo de 1 ó 2 amperios en serie con cada punto incandescente. Esto have llegar solo medio ciclo al foco, reduciendo el consumo en un 40% +/-. Si requieres la iluminaciíon a pleno, coloca un iinterruptor en paralelo con el diodo. Yo he puesto llaves dobles  en lugar de las simples, una enciende y apaga y la otra sube o baja la potencia, es como tener un dimmer "binario". El diodo trabaja frio, así que no acarrea problemas. hacia donde va el cátodo del diodo es imtracendente.

Si tienes esos bonitos interruptores que se iluminan cuando están en "apagado", anula el neón, que , aunque muy debil, es una carga adicional.... que es mayor cuando tienes luces fluorescentes con encendido electrónico. Tienen un capacitor que se va cargando léntamente hasta hacer arrancar al oscilador y hace un disparo de la luz muy breve, que igual demanda corriente.

Otra fuente enorme de consumo son los calentadores  de agua conectados permanentemente. Si es tu caso agregale un aparato que lo apague unas tres horas antes de la hora usual de retirarse a dormir, y conectarlo media hora antes de la hora de levantarse.

Espero que esto te sirva de algo... recuera que sumando en centavos se puede llegar al millón.

Suerte


----------



## iceelctron

Hola bueno he conseguido un circuito de un amigo del foro que me lo mando, he conseguido todos los componentes, salvo un capacitor que por el calculo que hice me da 90uf x 600v, en buenos aires argentina en distintas casas de electronica me dicen que ese capacitor no existe ni siquiera uno aproximado, ahora se me ato la rama, sin ese capacitor no puedo seguir con el proyecto, asi que si alguien me puede dar una mano u orientacion al respecto se lo agradeceria. 
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Cristian

P.D.: Disculpen que no he puesto la fotos del medidor por que el dia que las estaba sacando mi gato me tumbo la camara y se rompio asi que voy a demorar un poco.


----------



## Nilfred

iceelctron dijo:
			
		

> un capacitor que por el calculo que hice me da 90uf x 600v, en buenos aires argentina en distintas casas de electronica me dicen que ese capacitor no existe ni siquiera uno aproximado


Es un capacitor industrial, se usa para correccion del factor de potencia, mide 1 metro de alto, 20 cm de diámetro y no es para nada barato. En Corrientes hay, pero estas buscando mal, tenes que ir a una ferretería industrial o especialsita en tableros eléctricos industriales.


----------



## gaston sj

hola muchachos  se me dio una idea !!!por que no pasan los valores del circuito y experimentemos por que estube tratando pero no me funciona .... a si que espero que me agan caso por que sino que sentido tendria el mensaje ???? solo para que todos nos quedemos con la duda???                


que raro no??? o que ignorante el que embio el mensaje no sabe que todos somos amigos aunque en la distancia les parece SOMOS AMIGOS (aunque siempre hay un descolgado como el que mando el mensaje y nos iso quedar con la duda)


----------



## illian

hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro, a los que tengan dudas de como sincronizar la red electrica a un circuito yo puedo ayudarlos dandoles un diagrama con componentes comerciales y todo

soy pasante de ingenieria vivo en veracruz mexico y estoy haciendo mi tesis sobre domotica 

y tiene que ver algo asi con el ahorrro de energia de todas formas yo me se un truco para no pagar luz o almenos la deseada

solo que esto si es ilegal jejejeje no hay que cortar cables solo hacer un arreglo con un foco y un interruptor

aunque no se si lo pueda decir en publico si es posible y no agredo con las politicas del foro adelante con gusto lo comparto.


----------



## illian

por cierto si se conectan capacitores en paralelo se aumenta la capacitancia para aquellos que tenian problemas con los capacitores de valores comerciales no se si ya explicaron eso pero por si las dudas


----------



## illian

ahi les dejo un circuito que elimina el uso del pic para generar un pulso para activar un scr cada ves que la senosoidal pase por cero
 para que detecte las v max y v menos deberan un usar un lm 3nose que no recuerdo el chiste que su salida no deve ser inversora

para lso que no entiendan con gusto pregunten yo respondo
suerte.............


----------



## illian

muchos se preguntaran como es el truco para no pagar mucha luz con el foco y el interruptor 

pero si es ilegal porque se la estarian robando ya que solo pagarian el consumo de un solo foco mientras en su casa esta todo prendido 

el interruptor sirve para seleccionar si quieres pagar el consumo normal o el consumo del un foquito 

el foquito sirve tambien para que se mantenga en movimiento el medidor y no se den cuenta de estar detenido (osea lo mantiene en movimiento)

debo decir que esto lo ideo un hermano que es un loco de la electronica tenia un medidor de disco y se puso a experimentar y si funciona.

para mayor información dirijanse a mi msn


----------



## Nilfred

Ok, genero un pulso de 5v mientras pasa cerca de 0 la onda sinusoidal.
¿Conecto ese pulso a un triac o que?


----------



## albosss

... disculpen lo poco informada de mi pregunta pero  como se calcula el condensador que necesito ... para un pc q consume 200 watt x ejemplo


----------



## desarrollo

me parece que si pones un transformador estas agregando una carga inductiva no calculada no?


----------



## JOL-45

Hola Ivan.
               Recuerdo hace ya muchos años que vi un medidor andar al revez con una conexión de un condensador, imprimi tu informe para estudiarlo, si logro algo positivo te lo comunicare, 

                Saludos
                            Javier


----------



## DAIRO

hola señores, quiero hacer una consulta, y es tan pequeña qu no vale la pena hacer otro tema, alguien me puede decir si poner un iman funciona o no? y por que?  es que no recuerdo, a mi me habían dicho que no. porfavor


----------



## kristobal

bueno amigo revisare el material, sin importar que este desde hace micho 8)


----------



## illian

hasta donde yo se el disco no es ferroso y no creo que te funcione


----------



## Ivan

Si nos importara realmente poner un iman.... pondríamos este tema en un foro de hacker's o de ladrones.... no en uno de electronica.. si tu intensión es robar luz... entonces no participes...


----------



## electrocom

En la pagina electricoweb , hay una teoria tambien mas facil de implementar , segun la cual haciendo pasar una corriente continua por el contador el mismo no marcaria nada , el problema es ahcer un circuito que transformadorrme la corriente alterna en continua, un regulador de corriente constante tendria que ser.El sistema sirve bada mas que para cargas resistivas , para calefacion.


----------



## thors

esta interesante tu articulo

estube leyendo y hay algo que no me queda claro ¿¿

este condensador  en todos los inicio de ciclo ( peak) debe de estar descargado por eso ocupas la Resistencia y de que valores serian estos elementos y el uso seria sin consumo en el hogar 

chauu


----------



## zelicar

a lo que me pregunto yo.....    no seran esas neveras, frigos, etc la dichosa clase ''A'' y vendran preparados o equipados de este sistema?


----------



## Ivan

Lo que pasa con esos equipos, es que actuan con bobinas, en teoria se podria hacer funcionar ese circuito ahorrador de energía en cualquir cosa, menos en equipos electronicos, como teles radios, etc !!!, el circuito para ahorrar el consumo de energia consiste en solo un banco de condensadores, que empeora un poco el factor de potencia... si se abusa de ese circuito se estaría faltando a la ley, ya que se estaría sobrepasando el límite de potencia reactiva OJO con eso !!!


----------



## nemesaiko

la cosa es pagar menos ya pes eso es ingenio d otro pero si lo vez de otra forma aya tu!


----------



## zelicar

Ivan dijo:
			
		

> Lo que pasa con esos equipos, es que actuan con bobinas, en teoria se podria hacer funcionar ese circuito ahorrador de energía en cualquir cosa, menos en equipos electronicos, como teles radios, etc !!!, el circuito para ahorrar el consumo de energia consiste en solo un banco de condensadores, que empeora un poco el factor de potencia... si se abusa de ese circuito se estaría faltando a la ley, ya que se estaría sobrepasando el límite de potencia reactiva OJO con eso !!!


Creo que te equivocas,a mi entender,las teles y radios tambien usan bobinados(transformadores) que al igual que los motores producen un desfase y provocan esa perdida de potencia.


----------



## electrocom

El que quiere un circuito para experimentar , vaya a yoreparo.com entre a foros de electronica y dentro de el , diseño de circuitos en general, buscar economizador de energia electrica, y ya esta , a armar el circuito , cualquier cosa  preguntar.
Los circuitos del chileno estan mal diseñados , no los hagan porque yo ya los hice y no funcionan , chequee las señales con osciloscopio y no son las que dice el paper . mEl de la pagina que les digo , yo no lo hice todavia, pero tiene un diseño parecido a uno que yo hice.Es mas ,  tiene para variar el tiempo de la señal que carga y descarga el capacitor.Habria que experimentarlo con mas capacidad para mas potencia.


----------



## illian

bueno para los que no saben bien que onda con el factor de potencia si una instalacion electrica es puramente resistiva tendra un factor de potencia idealmente 1

osea la corriente esta en fase con el voltaje 

si por el contrario es capacitico o inductivo sera cercano a uno esto puede ser 0.9 o incluso 1.1

quieredecir que del 100% de lo que consumes solo el 90% le estas casando probecho y un 10% se va al carajo 

monetaria mente quiere decir que por cada 100 dolares de luz que pagues 10 dolares los estas botando a la basura

si me equiboque en algo porfavor corrijame 


saludos


----------



## vegapalencia

Hola a todos ya armé el circuito que postearon y no funciona. Asi que creo que no es por ahi.
Saludos desde Veracruz México


----------



## jarp36

microperú, podrías publica el driagrama completo de tu simulación con los valores de los componentes. Yo tengo el diagrama de un circuito utilizado para controlar la velocidad de un taladro o la intensidad luminoza de una bombilla electrica (una especie de dimer) que utiliza triac, al cual se le podrìa hacer algunas modificaciones para adaptarle al circuito que nos interesa. Se utiliza un potenciómetro en el gate del triac para indicarle el momento del disparo (principio de la onda/final de la onda), creo que ese potenciómetro le faltó a tu circuito para indicarle al triac en que parte de la onda va a conducir (con este dispositivo se puede hacer que el triac dispare casi al principio de la onda y de esta manera enviar los casi 220V al capacitor con el cual las bombillas no titilarán). Bueno sería cuestion de hacer la modificación, probarlo y ver.


----------



## persico

OPTA POR ENERGIAS ALTERNATIVA... USA PANELES SOLARES MOLINOS.... O PONE UNA TAPITA CON ALGUN ACIDO CORROSIVO ABAJO DEL MEDIDOR Y EL VAPOR ARA EL RESTO.. PERO ATENETE A LAS CONSECUENCIAS... Y SI NO PARA REDUCIR EL COSTO DE LA LUZ ARMA UN BANCO DE CAPASITORES PARA CORREGIR EL DEFACE DE LA CORRIENTE RESPECTO A LA TENCION.. PERO CREO QUE TAMBIEN ES ILLEGAL...


----------



## nestorval87

Yo te recomiendo que vivas en la selva, creo que nadie te cobraria nada en ese sitio.

Si no te quieres ir podrias vivir con otra persona que pague por ti, así tampoco pagarias nada.

Si quieres vivir solo yo te recomiendo que sigas pagando, ya que cualquiero otra cosa te podria salir mas caro.

PD: Tambien tengo unas cosas ilegales en mente, me gustaria realizarlas, pero guardaria el secreto. ME GUSTARIA PODER CLONAR LAS  TARJETAS DE TRANSM1LENI0. Las del sistema de transporte de mi ciudad. Pero creo que nunca lo lograré.


----------



## gaston sj

hola creo que deves buscar un tipode iman para aluminio busca en la tabla periodica y talbez un fisico te pueda conseguir algun componente para atraer el aluminio que gira un saludo


----------



## miguelarigon

es cierto lo que dice OKCOMPUTER de conectar la puesta a tierra de algun neutro por ejemplo los de la heladera o lavarropa con el cuidado de que no sean artefacto electronicos ya que las diferencias en caida de tension causarian problemas. Aqui en argentina si esta permitido hacer otra puesta a tierra lo que no esta permitido es conectarla al neutro. si al fin y al cabo el neutro de nuestras casas es un cable que cada 10 cuadras bajan a una javalina al pie del poste...saludos.... 8)


----------



## Willington

Una manera brillante para eso es balancear la carga  ..... con el vecino ...... 
o hacer una cirugia de bypass al medidor ....

pero igual hay recordar que tarde o temprano lo ilegal es ilegal ...

ahora si de aire se trata, no seria mejor un compresor y un ben tanque ???, ya que los motores consumen mas por arranque ... que tal si tuvieras un compresor de aire que llena el colchon ??' y ese compresor solo se enciende cuando el tanque de comprimido se baja ? 


saludos


----------



## tetebitan

muy facil apaga los brackers de tu casa y listo jajaja................ 8)


----------



## DobleA

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> Una buena forma sería usar fogatas y velas. También puedes comer carne seca, ahumada y granos para evitar usar una nevera.
> Para recolectar agua puedes usar un "tinajero" o un filtro de barro.
> 
> Nota: Te recomiendo que te leas las políticas del foro antes de colocar mensajes.
> 
> Marcelo.



JAJAJAJAJAJJAJA. Disculpenme, pero no pude evitar llorar de la risa ante semejante respuesta de Marcelo. Simplemente estupenda.

Estoy de acuerdo en que es poco moral el hecho de robar electricidad (es decír, estár colgado) ya que al fin y al cabo todos los que pagan su suministro de luz están pagando por aquellos que están colgados ilegalmente. Es cierto que las tarifas son un disparate, pero como dicen sería algo incoherente estár en desacuerdo con ciertos comportamientos y luego uno estár teniendo esta actitud que repudiamos inicialmente (aunque sea a una escala menor). En definitiva: si quieres puedes aislarte de la sociedad, nadie te obliga a vivír en un lugar que no te gusta. Siempre encontrarás una montaña en la cual puedas construir tu casa de troncos y vivír de la caza, la pesca y la recolección de frutos silvestres. Ah, si quiers puedes criar ganado o incluso tenér una huerta.

Pero en fin, las políticas del Foro mencionan que aquí no se tratarán soluciones que frente a la sociedad (o a las normas dictadas para una supuesta convivencia ordenada) sean consideradas ilegales.

Conseguir una foto incriminatoria del presidente de la empresa que suministra luz podría resultar en un estupendo chantaje.


----------



## jesus amaris

Cordial saludo. Señores he puesto un esquema en "yo reparo" por favor bajenlo, sellama tp4
este esquema tiene las formas de onda que el "paper" explica, solo tienen que adicionar el condensador en paralelo con la carga. Por favor si alguien puede montar el circuito, le agradeceria inmensamente que publicara los resultados.
Tengo otros esquemas que se ajustan bastante al principio de funcionamiento que dice el "paper", logicamente,  por razones de tiempo y paciencia no puedo realizar el montaje y prueba de estos esquemas por eso les pido el favor a ustedes y sin pedir nada a cambio puedo ir publicando los esquemas que tengo, al cabo son esquemas de proyectos de grado que reposan en las distintas universidades del mundo.

En espera de una pronta respuesta.


----------



## jesus amaris

Cordial saludo. Aun sigo sin entender claramente el funcionamiento del diseño del paper.
Pero pongo a disposicion de ustedes, mis observaciones, partiendo de lo que entiendo segun explica el paper. Por favor bajenlo y agradezco que publiquen sus comentarios. Necesito de sus comentarios para complementar los diseños que tengo y optimizar los circuitos.

saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso

"La energia ni se crea ni se destruye, solo se transformadorrma"

Esta claro que hay que ingeniarselas para robar y salir airoso por hacerlo. Pero, y el co2? y el efecto invernadero? Y los paises que en menos de 40 años desapareceran bajo el agua.

Pronto habrá que redibujar los mapas, solo porque queremos vivir bien, y ganar dinero, y robar.

Replanteemos el mundo. Si uno no quiere pagar luz, puede pensar en las energías alternativas, o incluso en no gastar. 
En unos años podremos consumir energías renovables, claro que seguiremos pagándolas a precio de oro.

El tema será buscarse la vida con los biocombustibles y la energía solar y eolica.

La energía que recibe la tierra durante 2 minutos, es la que utiliza el mundo para abastecerse durante un año. El tema es aprender a transformarla.

Desde luego, si todos empezaramos a robar, a matar y a violar los derechos humanos, el mundo estaria peor. De ahí que haya paises inestables como colombia, irak, y muchos paises musulmanes y  cristianos sumidos en una opaca religión que lo unico que hace es cegar a la gente para que no puedan evolucionar con la sabiduria y hacer modo de vida de lo ilegal, toxico y belico.

Solo cuando la gente adquiera un conocimiento minimo de la ciencia y deje de lado todas las nimiedades religiosas, rezar y hacer ofrendas a no se sabe quien, y empiece a abrir los ojos, puede que dejemos de pensar en robar el pan ajeno y nos centremos en cultivar nuestro pan.

Bueno a lo que ibamos, si quieres robar electricidad solo tienes que hacer un simple puente pre-post contador. Si eso te da la felicidad y te saca de la miseria adelante.
Pero si un dia te entran en casa y se llevan tu televisor, tu ordenador, tu cocina y hasta la taza del wc, no te vayas a quejar, ya que quien roba a un ladrón... salud


----------



## electro-gen

No se como lograr que el medidor gire hacia atras, pero si como hacer para pagar mucho menos, el reloj contador, tiene 2 bobinas, una de corriente y otra de voltaje, hace unos años, hice unas pruebas con uno trifasico, y las repeti con uno monofasico residencial y funciona perfecto, y es haciendo un shunt de alambre 12 o 14 segun el caso, y conectandolo en paralelo con la bobina de coriente, al derivar corriente por el shunt esta no pasa por la bobina de corriente que sensa una cantidad que puede llegar a ser la mitad o menos de la corriente total, eso si, hay que hacer "corte y prueba", por que cada metro tiene una resistencia distinta en su enrrollado, este principio funciona de sobra, los metros tienen 4 bornes, dos para el voltaje, y dos para la corriente, asi que hay que diferenciar muy bien una de la otra.


----------



## jesus amaris

Cordial saludo, para quienes han escrito en los ultimos dias, la idea es no tocar el contador para nada, asi que la idea de las bobinas en paralelo no sirve. De igual manera, si la persona que dice que sabe como hacer girar el contador en sentido contrario esta mintiendo, puesto que esta persona lo que quiere es engañarnos, se supone que estamos para ayudarnos a encontrar una solucion al alto coste del consumo de energia. 

Sin mas preambulo, señores les deseo una feliz navidad y un feliz año nuevo.


----------



## electroiman3

Efectivamente el crear un shunt en la bobina de corriente implica alterar la conexion. Lo de comercializar el aparato pues si no lo quieren no lo compren, o vieron algun precio publicado, fecha de entrega ? jajajaj, ... En fin, ahorita precisamente estoy haciendo unos calculos y unas simulaciones para encontrar el efecto que busco, todo va bien. 
Les dire que necesitan para construir ese aparato:
Conocer Leyes de Newton.
Leyes de Kirchoff
Modelacion de Ecuaciones diferenciales
Potencias reactivas.
Relacion electromecanica del medidor corriente-par torsional
electronica de potencia
electronica analoga y digital.
todo el que maneje estos conceptos podra desarrollarlo, no se si con exito, porque ni yo mismo lo termino aun, matematicamente parece que puede lograrse... pero fisicamente tengo que revisar las capacidades de los cables...
Con todo esto cualquiera puede hacer la modelacion matematica del efecto.
Pero la implementacion del aparato es otro rollo, cualquier buen ingeniero lo puede hacer. Dije... buen ingeniero... y claro un poco tranza...


----------



## dga81

Manes hola a todos. No entinedo mucho de esto pero segun lo que vi este año en electrotecnia se puede corregir el coseno fi con capacitores entonces a mi se me ocurre desde mi ignorancia que se puede reducir la distancia entre la curva de tension y la de corriente
q seria la potencia. bue espero q me hallan entendido cualquier cosa voy a volver a postear mas claro.


----------



## fidodido18

Hola Dga81 esos son metodos legales para minimizar el costo de la luz, que es colocar grandes capacitores en paralelo con los electrodomesticos, como tambien muchas empresas donde se consume gran cantidad de energia utilizan este metodo para cargar los capacitores poco a poco y luego en momentos que se necesite la maxima potencia soltar toda la carga... estos tipos de capacitores son comerciales y muy costosos... pero en "TEORIA" le sacas la plata..


----------



## _TINCHO_

Alguien que haya terminado el circuito del economizador por favor que lo publique o que de mas datos sobre el mismo. Gracias


----------



## shadow06

hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro pero con el mismo problema de todos, el grancosto de la luz, bimestre por bimestre he obsertvado un gran aumento en mi recibo de luz, el ultimo que page fue de $800.00 pesos mexicanos y el nuevo me llego de $1,600.00, no tengo refrigerador, no tengo lavadora, ni microondas, solo tengo 2 computadoras, tres tv y una consola de videojuegos, con lo cual me extraña mucho el gran aumento en el recibo, porfavor ustedes que saben vamos a inventar algo para frenar este abuso, cuando reclamas solo te dicen con prepotencioa que eso es lo que marca tu medidor y que pages, ya estoy harto de este abuso, AYUDENOS.
He conocido de algunas soluciones:
voltear el medidor
"amarrar" el medidor
poner un puente en la entrada de corriente en la base del medidor por detras, con un cable de calibre bajo, que asi la mayor parte de la corriente se va por el puente y no por el medidor?

no se ustedes que proponen, como comentan no podemos moverle al medidor, por los sellos que tienen, ayuden a la humanidad para que se haga justicia, gracias.


----------



## SpetzNatz

Sólo quiero comentar:

OJO con el dueño chanta de esta página: 
Se atribuye ser el creador del paper y al contactarlo es posible darse cuenta que el tipo no sabe mucho y pide cosas a cambio "para hablar".

Quienes crean que la cosa se trata de abrir el medidor o saltarlo y no tener consumo, sigan leyendo y estudien. Es mejor que aprendan sobre este diseño, está bastante motivador.

Una última cosa sobre lo que leí en algún comentario: efectivamente las industrias consumen potencia activa y además reactiva por tener muchas cargas inductivas, lo referente a usar condensadores "para pagar menos" está referido a mejorar el factor de potencia (que tienda a 1) porque estos clientes sufren multas cuando el "coseno fi" se aleja demasiado de 1. ¡Nunca podría superar 1!! (Ví por ahí 1.1 de cos(ç)!!! un garabato!!)

Faltaría no más que algún estudiante sansano (le llaman así a los estudiantes de la Universidad Santa María, Chile) se consiga en su biblioteca la tesis del ingeniero René Neira Panesi (la referencia del paper....).

A seguir estudiando sobre las armónicas!! (harto tienen que ver con el proyecto...) Falta motivar a que se interesen más eléctricos que electrónicos, presumo que algo deben estar guardándose estos muchachos!....


----------



## eduard273

alguien a logrado que el contador no gire o que gire mas lento


----------



## SpetzNatz

hola eduard273, estuve bastante metido con este proyecto, lo que me desmotiva es el gasto en dinero de los compuestos, entre los triac y capacitores, me cayó el estress y ahí está la cosa.... hasta el fin de vacaciones!

...logré que el contador gire más lento así como a saltos con otro método, sin ocupar la electrónica, sino que con una puesta a tierra, alimentas con el fase y cierras el circuito de tu carga con la tierra, el problema es el por qué sigue con esas vueltas saltadas....

Lo recomendable es seguir con el proyecto del triac..... Sigue buscando y participando...

Saludos!


----------



## vegapalencia

Hola EDUARD273 creo que ya nos conocemos y si se puede hacer el efecto de frenar el disco, tu ya sabes saludos a yucatan   por cierto tu cablemodem funciona con megacable???


----------



## eduard273

vegapalencia por que no ayudas a armar el circuito si tu ya lo terminaste


----------



## electroiman3

YA LO HICE... Si funciona... solo que necesito hacerlo màs potente porque este da vueltas tan lento que para ahorrar el 50% de un mes.. .tendrian que dejarlo funcionandop como 6 meses.. jajaj nada funcional... pero el principio esta demostrado. Lo que dice el paper es neta...
Escucho propuestas... yo ya gaste mucho dinero en comprobar que el circuito funcione para hacerlo de mas potencia necesito mas dinero... asio que en unos 4 meses sabran que onda en lo que ahorro


----------



## Dano

Eze: Lee la norma 2.3

Saludos


----------



## chelco

existe un metodo legal para reducir el consumo, que es variando el coseno phi de la linea, mediante un circuito LC. 
Una vez en casa, tenia un compresor de aire que, cuando lo conectaba a la linea(monofasico) lograba hacer girar la rueda del medidor al reves!!!!! pero obvio, esto solo sucedia en los medidores analogicos de antesm ahora con los digitales eso no es posible, pero coloque una pinza amperometrica en la entrada de linea de casa de 220V y comprobe que cuando este compresor funcionaba, de alguna forma "equializaba todos esos factores que de poco se y que de apenas hablo, logrando redicir notablemente el amperaje de consumo en la linea. Este compresor tenia un motor CZERWENY de 1HP y estaba con dos capacitores, que creo humildemente, eran esos elementos el secreto de la reducion "virtual" del consumo de la linea de casa.
De todas formas, lo legal y lo ilegal es aqui  y en la china, para todos por igual...
Saludos.


----------



## mati89

yo creo que no es correcto hacer esto a parte te pescarian asi de la nada a no ser que hagas un by-pass con una llave y asi pagar menos cuando esta prendido la plancha o el lavarropas pero igualmente estariamos robando


----------



## Marehute

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Después de que especifiques que la información de que quieres presentar es con fines didácticos e ilustrativos, y que la responsabilidad del uso de esta información recae sobre el lector, entonces no hay problema.


  

hola necesito ayuda soy nuevo en esto, es soslo que pago demaciada luz y ya lei algo de lo que plantes que me perece bueno y queria saber si me ayudas a tratar de detener mi medidor ya le hice varias cosa s y sigo pagando mucho dinero y no gasto demaciada energia  el proyecto que plenteas es bueno. 

por favor dame una idea para que el disco de medidor camine mas lento o ala contrario
  bye saludos espero tu respuesta


----------



## Marehute

vegapalencia dijo:
			
		

> Hola EDUARD273 creo que ya nos conocemos y si se puede hacer el efecto de frenar el disco, tu ya sabes saludos a yucatan   por cierto tu cablemodem funciona con megacable???



hola  necesito el trukito para el medidor porfa  no seas malo enviamelo a mi correo o el diagrame  o algo que aga para  al medidor de micasa    

saludos


----------



## algimube

pss en mexico la compañia de luz utiliza medidores de los que tienen manecillas, por lo que es demasiadamente facil robar luz...solo kitas el cinturon k segun!!! impide que el medidor sea retirado de la base, se quita el medidor y se coloca de cabeza....y listo!!! en lugar de sumar, resta,...osea k en lugar d k l engrane gire las manecillas generando costos esta girando en sentido contrario osea disminuyendo!!!el problema es kuando pasa la camioneta de la comision federal de elctricidad y t cacha!! AGARRATE!!!!


----------



## eduard273

usen una bobina como la del bastro con un capacitor ac de 250uf y se pone en serie con la linea y consumiras menos luz


----------



## arufi2

Hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro aunque ya he tratado de experimentar y con bobinas grandes como las de las maquinas soldadoras. logre percibir una leve frenada en el medidor el problema es que se quemo mi tele despues de esto (en realidad no si si tenga que ver) aparte encontre estos dos links vagando por la red, alguien que sepa será que si funcione?? dudo sobre todo en el de la dona esa (pareciera solo un simple iman). el que si parece funcionar es el otro aunque tambien tengo mis reservas, pues ya contacte al vendedor y me mando un diagrama de como se conecta namas que sale algo caro pero dice que si ahorra hasta el 80% (bueno que no dirá el por vender habria que verlo funcionar primero)


----------



## mabauti

Se me hace demasiado bello para ser verdad. Lo mas probable es que tenga limitaciones de uso.


----------



## lexander

por lo que e entendido solo sirve para cosas analogicas como ampolletas, estufas refrigerador.  hornos electricos, hervidores de agua entre otras.
me gustaria saber si estoy en lo sierto o me equiboco.
yo por lo que entendi el circuito te corta el flujo de energia por milecimas de segundo lo cual no es detectadas por estos aparatos anteriormente mencionados. pero al conectar un pc o un televisor se nos veria afectado con el tiempo por que se reduciria su vida util mucho mas rapido pero mucho mas rapido 

si me equiboco  o  si estoy bien aganlo saber  por favor

si sirbe para conectar cualquier cosa me pondre a hacerlo 

soy nuevo y es ni 1º post  de muchos mas


----------



## arufi2

Chavos me animé a comprar el aparato que les habia comentado y hasta ahorita si jala chido,  el asunto es que viene sellado en una como botella metalica :s    y no la puedo abrir para ver el circuito y si jala,  le meto carga como  la compu climas plancha horno teles y namas le muevo un boton que tiene y se frena de volada el asunto es la botellita de acero esa ayuuuudaaa  como puedo abrir la botella metalica sin dañar el circuito ( esta soldada).


----------



## jorge luis flates montaño

Saludos para todos, he estado leyendo el foro, y me gustaría compartir algunas de mis conocimientos que por experiencia he adquirido, creo poder contribuir al amplificadoramiento de sus conocimientos sobre el tema, por supuesto sin ser responsable del uso que le puedan dar, pues es con fines didácticos e ilustrativos. La lógica del circuito que publicó Iván en el foro el 19 agosto 05 si funciona, es tomar toda la energía de medio ciclo en pocos microsegundos y que el medidor electromecánico es incapaz de girar una o dos vueltas en tan poco tiempo. Lo que un medidor digital si puede detectar.
Se puede también engañar al medidor, yo ya lo he hecho, poniéndole en su bobina de amperaje 150 amperes pero de 200 milivolts,  puesto que watts es igual a amperios por voltios, si la bobina de voltaje es de 110 o 220 volts,Y lo multiplican por 150 serian 16500 o 33000 watts.Yo les he descontado hasta 60 kwh (kilowatt hora). En solo una hora lo que equivele el precio de luz en México unos usd 18.00, 
 Si algunos de ustedes han usado una pistola para soldar circuitos electronicos como una weller, podrán verificar que el amperaje en la clavija puede ser de un ampere, pero en la punta puede tener 100 amperes pero si le quitan la punta y miden el voltaje medirá unos cuantos milivoltios de ahí me surgió la idea. el medidor de disco en teoria multiplica los voltios por los amperes y deduce los watts 
También conozco muchas otras formas.
Pregunta para arufi2 ¿de que tamaño es la botella? 
me gustaria que expusieran las tarifas de luz de cada unos de sus respectivos paises, porque tengo entendido que en mexico, el consumo promedio es mas caro que en estados unidos


----------



## Avid

Bueno yo me apunto para desarrollar el circuito.


----------



## enecumene

jorge luis flates montaño, se dice que aqui en mi pais Republica Dominicana tenemos la tarifa de luz mas cara creo de latinoamerica o del caribe uno de los dos es, pues este circuito me interesa mucho...


----------



## rampa

En mi caso pago mensualmente de luz  15 Big Mac.

Suerte.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, yo soy de Argentina y por acá también se rumorea que pagamos la luz más cara de Latinoamérica.
En mi ciudad se usan medidores antiguos, es un disco que gira. Según lo que leí se puede engañar cambiando el factor de potencia. Pero una vez, un profesor que trabaja en una fábrica, me contó que tuvieron que poner capacitores en paralelo con la línea de 220 porque por sus máquinas, el coseno fi (factor de potencia) estaba fuera de los permitidos por la empresa proveedora de energía y esta les cobraba importantes recargos.
¿Quiere decir que no me va a servir este circuito?
Gracias, campeones


----------



## DobleA

No se olviden que en el foro se permiten tratar temas "ilegales" siempre y cuando sea para fines de aprendizaje. Así que sería bueno que no apareciera ninguno preso o con un una descarga a tierra por meter la mano donde no debe 

En Uruguay se está empezando a utilizar los medidores digitales. Cuando construyes una casa, haces tu linea de entrada a nuevo o cambias de lugar el contador colocan medidores digitales. Mientras tanto los demás seguimos con los de disco.

Saludos.


----------



## arufi2

hola jorge luis flates montaño la botella es como del tamaño de un refresco de 2lts y medio en forma cilindrica y de ahi salen unos cables dos de entrada linea neutro dos de salida linea neutro, una de tierra fisica y 3 cables delgados de control y un modulo con un display y una perilla como de volumen.


----------



## El nombre

El coseno de fi no factura en monofásico. En trifásico puede o no dependiendo de la potencia contratada (España).
Los contadores antiguos, bentitos quien los tengan, facturan de menos. Al observar con detalle el contador, en uno de los apartados especifica la intensidad. Esta es, en la mayoría de los casos, 5A.  El pasar esta intensidad comienzan a errar la medida.
Por ese motivo los quieren cambiar. ¿Quién cambiaría algo que beneficia a la compañia?

Ya que tenemos el beneplácito de un moderador (DobleA) voy a detallar un par de cositas. 
Prestando atención a la conexión de la fase y el neuto en el contador (retirar la tapa con cuidado con un destornillador)... El terminal del neutro es un puente. La fase entra y sale del contador.
Si, por error, se conecta al revés no cuenta. ¿Qué ocurre si conectamos un puente entre ellos? ¿Y una shunt? (Ahí queda una pista)
Un poco más arriba  hay un puentecito, justo encima de la conexión de la fase. ¿ Qué ocurre si se aflojan accidentalmente los tornillos y se corre el puente? 

En españa te expedientan y pagas la luz de un año conenctado a la potencia que tengas contratada. Así que esta información es simplemente "con fines de aprendizaje".

QUEDA BAJO TÚ TESPONSABILIDAD EL MAL USO DE ESTA INFORMACIÓN. TRABAJAS SIN PROTECCIÓN Y CON TENSIONES PELIGROSAS. NO ROMPER PRECINTOS NI CANDADOS. 

Saludos y que nos pillen confesados


----------



## eduard273

yo compre un ahorrador lo destape y para q vean que soy jalador ahi les va funciona en un 15%


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-15202470-_JM_


----------



## william rodriguez j

saludos:      gue tal si el circuito de control lo manejamos independientemente con una pegueña bateria  y operamos el circuito con desconexion de la carga a traves de una cuchilla o cualesguier conmutador? gue tal utilizar un inversor?     la conmutacion con rele de estado solido es muy buena.guiero decir ,afectar el circuito pero en reposo.


----------



## Ivan

Leyendo uno de los post pusieron, "no importa que sea ilegal, total es con fines de aprendizaje" , eeeeeee no
esto es con fines de aprendizaje, pero acá no se acepta nada ilegal. no esta demás aclararlo.


----------



## mabauti

No hay nada de ilegal el analizar como funciona un aparato. Es como discutir acerca de la esclavitud o el narcotrafico. Es ilegal EN EL MOMENTO en que se pone a practica.


----------



## Ivan

sacale una foto y publicala


----------



## JR

reola de nuebo, a los viejos y nuebos colegas, interesados en este tema...... he estado leyendo un poco para ponerme al dia sobre el tema y me pregunto...... el circuito planteado en "el papel" funcionaria en un contador digital? o hay algun circuito q ya alla sido probado y que alla arrojado resultados positibos?


----------



## Alex flores

eduard273 podrias poner mas detalles de tu imagen ? por ejemplo a que voltage conectaste ese circuito ?
como va conectado especificas son 2 condensadores a que voltage son los mismos ? solo veo el simbolo de un condensador mas no del otro gracias


----------



## Alex flores

Señor Illian, porque no nos habla de su maravilloso foquito, quizas podamos sacar alguna conclusion para utilizarla aqui 
si es que los moderadores no lo permite.....
podria mandarme la información al msn ?...


----------



## Alex flores

Cierta vez en otro foro lei sobre la tierra flotante ,no se si sera en mi caso o algo parecido....recuerdo hace mucho cuando aun era pequeño hubo una fiesta cerca a mi casa y la hicieron en la calle recuerdo que el cable (que era uno de esos mellizos comunes que los usan como extension eventual) para alimentar a todo el equipo de amplificador luces y frigorifico venia de mi casa .....recuerdo que ese dia habia llovido la fiesta estubo todo perfecto ... hasta el dia siguiente cuando fueron las 11 am ...mandaron al niño a limpiar los trastos (yo era el niño) y limpiando y limpiando me percate de que uno de los cables de alimentacion estaba al aire SUELTO
de luego voy al equipo de sonido y lo enciendo... mi sorpresa ...EL EQUIPO FUNCIONABA PERFECTO, las luces que en suma serian unos 1000w como minimo etc...todo funcionaba con un solo cable ,mi pregunta es la siguiente.
Es obio que todo ello ocurrio de forma accidental , pero puede llevarse ese accidente a la practica ? y crear de esa manera que el circuito cierre sin necesidad del otro cable (como sucedio aquella vez) de ser posible eso, habria algun peligro y sobre la potencia ...necesitaria aclarar todas mis dudas a ello pues pienso que de ser asi podriamos utilizar solo un cable del suministro para y dejar el otro sin usarlo creo que como el circuito no cerrara con el ,no registrara consumo ...SERA VERDAD ??? que dicen los expertos...VAMOS GENIOS ustedes pueden


----------



## eduard273

aqui les dejo este ahorrador


----------



## picapica

hola a todos soy nuevo en este buen foro de electronica me intereso el tema del ahorro de energia electrica (ocupar luz y no pagar)  soy de mexico y el gobierno nos castiga con las tarifas de cobro me gustaria me enviaran  información de este tema para ayudar en su desarrollo
esperando ser favorecido por ustedes amantes de la electronica


----------



## jquintans

alguien probo este ultimo ahorrador, ¿funciona o no?


----------



## smart-ESIME

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro pero un apasionado de la electrónica soy ingeniero comunicaciones y electrónica, yo soy de México y me nació la curiosidad al igual que a ustedes de ver la forma de cómo reducir los costos de energía eléctrica en los hogares ya que en casa de mi novia hace unos días le llego el recibo de la luz por mas de cinco mil pesos mexicanos y por lo regular no se encuentran en la casa. Pero en fin me tome la tarea de averiguar de que forma podría controlar este consumo, hasta el momento lo que eh hecho es desconectar el polo positivo de la entrada al medidor, esto es no quitándolo por completo únicamente afloje el tornillo que sujeta el cable asegurándome que se encuentre dentro pero no haciendo contacto ( que aparente estar conectado), en la salida de la línea positiva coloque un interruptor con su respectivo fusible-lógico no cercano al medidor con el fin de ocultarlo. Enterré una varilla de cobre como si fuera un para rayos con el fin de obtener una diferencia de potencial con el negativo de la red eléctrica, coloque una pastilla térmica como protección a la línea y a su ves se conecta al positivo de la línea de la casa. 

¡Como funciona! si el interruptor se encuentra cerrado el medidor funciona normal mente aun sin tener la conexión de entrada ya que el medidor funciona por inducción como un transformador y sigue gira en sentido normal y a la velocidad de consumo pero si yo abro el interruptor el medidor deja de girar,  pero sigue habiendo energía eléctrica ya que la casa se suministra a través de la diferencia de potencial que existe entre la varilla y el negativo de la red normal.

Espero les sirva con fines de cultura general, en lo que se desarrolla un dispositivo que sea fácil de construir y que sea mas económico ya que es lo que buscamos todos.

Cualquier duda o aclaración estoy a sus ordenes.


----------



## El nombre

En el activo ( o positivo como creo que le han llamado) entra y sale. El neutro es una misma pieza.
Si colocas una shunt entre los dos activos (entrada salida) logras engañar al medidor. Un simple puente de cable con un par de vueltas vale. con mucho consumo consigue medir algo.
Es por no dejarlo a cero.

Saludos

PD este texto no lo he escrito ¿Vale?


----------



## arufi2

smart-ESIME dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro pero un apasionado de la electrónica soy ingeniero comunicaciones y electrónica, yo soy de México y me nació la curiosidad al igual que a ustedes de ver la forma de cómo reducir los costos de energía eléctrica en los hogares ya que en casa de mi novia hace unos días le llego el recibo de la luz por mas de cinco mil pesos mexicanos y por lo regular no se encuentran en la casa. Pero en fin me tome la tarea de averiguar de que forma podría controlar este consumo, hasta el momento lo que eh hecho es desconectar el polo positivo de la entrada al medidor, esto es no quitándolo por completo únicamente afloje el tornillo que sujeta el cable asegurándome que se encuentre dentro pero no haciendo contacto ( que aparente estar conectado), en la salida de la línea positiva coloque un interruptor con su respectivo fusible-lógico no cercano al medidor con el fin de ocultarlo. Enterré una varilla de cobre como si fuera un para rayos con el fin de obtener una diferencia de potencial con el negativo de la red eléctrica, coloque una pastilla térmica como protección a la línea y a su ves se conecta al positivo de la línea de la casa.
> 
> ¡Como funciona! si el interruptor se encuentra cerrado el medidor funciona normal mente aun sin tener la conexión de entrada ya que el medidor funciona por inducción como un transformador y sigue gira en sentido normal y a la velocidad de consumo pero si yo abro el interruptor el medidor deja de girar,  pero sigue habiendo energía eléctrica ya que la casa se suministra a través de la diferencia de potencial que existe entre la varilla y el negativo de la red normal.
> 
> Espero les sirva con fines de cultura general, en lo que se desarrolla un dispositivo que sea fácil de construir y que sea mas económico ya que es lo que buscamos todos.
> 
> Cualquier duda o aclaración estoy a sus ordenes.






Pero recuerda que eso de aflojar tornillos e intervenir la basesocket es cosa de tocar y remover el medidor incluso romper el sello, y eso es equivalente a una multa de cerca de 60,000 pesos mexicanos. Es lo mismo que poner un diablo


----------



## liberando al mundo

hoy estoy probando un metodo para ahorar energia  jajajajaja tengo todo encendido en casa y el marcador no funciona cuando activo un interuptor el marcador enpiesa a dar buelta pronto se los paso pero quiero uno para 220 este es para 110


----------



## jona

hola
compañeros,no entiendo mucho el por que no pagar el costo de la electricidad,se que en algunos lados es costoso,como aqui en argentina tambien,pero me parece que hay otras maneras mas viables,como las energias naturales(eolicas y todo eso) y hasta ahorra dinero,desconectando artefactos cuando no los necesitamos, a mi tambien me cuesta abonar el costo de la misma...
recuerden que si los descubren realizando "reformas" a las cajas de medidores de electricidad porvisto por la empresa proveedora de luz,pueden ir detenidos,solo por ahorrar unas monedas..
el tema de a momentos roza,lo ilegal y lo absurdo,algunos simplemente quieren pagar menos  dinero,para pensar que asi son los heroes de la patria,al robarle dos pesos mas a la empresa provedora...
saludos


----------



## Ivan

es super sencillo adaptarlo a 220, publicalo, y lo hacemos entre todos


----------



## liberando al mundo

Hola Ivan no es tan sencillo adaptarlo a 220 porque con la linea que yo trabajo es la neutra y el 220 no entra el neutro en el contador


----------



## bahiarca

Publicala y entre todos vemos como hacerlo!


----------



## eljose34

Hola a todos, hace dias vengo siguiendo el foro, me gustaria q publicaras el circuito (liberando al mundo) y entre todos  miramos como hacerlo funcionar a 220v, yo tengo algunos circuito q me han pasado , pero aun no los he probado, uno de los circuitos, es de un chileno q dice q funciona, pronto se los enviare, para q entre todo veamos si en realidad funciona

Saludos


----------



## Iván T.

En Argentina, es _gracias_ a la cantidad de personas que se "enganchan" y "arreglan" sus medidores que las tarifas sean más y más altas.

A nivel individual, modificar el medidor para que marque menos de lo que realmente es, y así pagar menos, suena lindo.. pero a nivel comunidad lo único que se logra es que las tarifas empiecen a ser más y más elevadas, ya que el costo de la energía que se está robando al hacer eso es amortizada con aumentos en las facturas de la gente que no tiene nada que ver...

Es por eso que pienso que es muy egoísta intentar este tipo de actividades, por ingeniosas que sean sigue siendo injusto para el resto, sin mencionar la ilegalidad del asunto.

Saludos,
Desde ya, este post no va con intención de ofender a nadie (de hecho que ni siquiera leí el thread entero), solo intento expresar mi opinión y, tal vez, concientizar a unos pocos sobre el tema.


----------



## anthony123

Tienes toda la razon.. pero hay veces en el que el servicio publico te saca los ojos con una tarifa... pero igual sigo apoyando tu argumento claro respetando el de los demas..


----------



## ciberbang

Es verdad lo que dicen, pero al costo que esta la energia es imposible pagarla, al menos una persona como yo de clase media. Consumo lo menos que puedo y las boletas son terribles. Aparte ya a algunos les estan cambiando los medidores por digitales y a esas personas les viene un 30 o 40% menos de lo que gastaba, eso quiere decir que les estubieros robando durante muchooooo tiempo y no sale ningun huevon a decir eso. Que me vienen con que culpa de los enganchados pagamos mucho, pagamos mucho porque las empresas prestatarias se abusan, sino que vas a hacer? volver a los molinos? o vas a hacer funcionar la pc con una vela?. No seamos ipocritas, si llego a saber de algun circuito que frene el medidor sin duda voy a publicarlo, porque si ellos pueden estafarnos y nadie dice nada, porque yo no puedo estafarlos a ellos?. Creeme no se van a fundir!!!!!( Argentina)


----------



## Iván T.

Vos los estafás a ellos, y ellos estafan más fuerte a los que seguimos pagando. Ellos NO pierden dinero, amortizan..

Así que tenés razón, no se van a fundir.. nosotros si!


----------



## tecnicdeso

Es increible ver como buscan consumir mas y pagar menos o nada.... Sinceramente creo que el medio ambiente va como va, por la gente que paga y por la que no lo hace. Hay una cosa que se llama energía renovable.

Creo que este año ya es posible navegar por el ártico.... eso es gracias a todos .. los que pagan y los que no. 
Y es que el egoismo aflora en la gente...si pago consumo poco y si me sale gratis conecto estufas todo el invierno. 

Yo aconsejaría a muchos de los que se estrujan el coco para ver como pufar energía, que se estrujen en realizar algún proyecto con energía renovable. Un par de placas solares con un buen sistema de almacenamiento y verán como salen del juego impuesto por nuestros governantes.

Como decía antes, para darnos cuenta de la magnitud del problema del EGOISMO, solo tendríamos que ir a donde compramos comida y ver que no hay, que hoy no podremos comer, y mañana tampoco, y pasado kien sabe. Tal vez así veríamos lo débiles, lelos, egoistas y animales que somos.

Lo mismo con la energía, deberian cortarla durante una semana, para ver la dependencia que tenemos de ella. Tal vez así veríamos el invierno en que estamos para empezar a ver la realidad. 

Seguro que muchos de los que se estrujan la cabeza para sisar energía, no lo han hecho para adquirir un electrodoméstico mas eficiente, tipo clase A, o en lugar de utilizar lámparas clásicas, adquirir unas lámparas de bajo consumo tipo clase A, bajo la excusa de que cuestan mas dinero. Y en parte es entendible, ya que si la energía la robamos, para que vamos a ser mas eficientes en su utilización.

Solo espero que no todos los paises en desarrollo no cometan los errores que en su dia cometieron los paises desarrollados.  Eso demostraria inteligencia, cosa que con posts-pufo como este parece inexistente.


----------



## electroaficionado

Me encantaria saber si los que aqui quieren pagar menos (o nada) en su cuenta de electricidad probaron algun método para reducir su consumo. Yo hace un año que uso lámparas bajo consumo y baje un montón. 
Esa fantasía de Robin Hood que tiene la gente me parece una estupidez. Si les aprece que el servicio no vale lo que se los cobran, no lo contraten. ¿A cabo quién los obliga?
Me solidarizo con la idea de la fogata. Y las velas. Como ganan con las chicas. jaja. 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo

> Dijo: electroaficionado
> Me encantaria saber si los que aqui quieren pagar menos (o nada) en su cuenta de electricidad probaron algun método para reducir su consumo. Yo hace un año que uso lámparas bajo consumo y baje un montón.
> Esa fantasía de Robin Hood que tiene la gente me parece una estupidez. Si les aprece que el servicio no vale lo que se los cobran, no lo contraten. ¿A cabo quién los obliga?
> Me solidarizo con la idea de la fogata. Y las velas. Como ganan con las chicas



Yo ya no vivo en el planeta pero si aun viviera ! ! ! Te votaba en las elecciones de Octubre ¡ ¡ ¡


----------



## _TINCHO_

Hola a todos, la verdad es que a este señor no lo entiendo, debe estar muy bien económicamente porque veo que defiende mucho los intereses de las empresas de energía. En mi país argentina , mas precisamente en la provincia de santa fe , la energía es la mas cara del mundo, y la verdad por mas que apaguemos las luces, a fin de mes no alcanza para pagar la factura, y no es porque exista estos foros como dice este señor, por el contrario, es por la cantidad de impuestos agregados que debe soportar la sociedad y que es en definitiva  la que mas siente el impacto, sobre todo la gente mas humilde, pero volviendo al tema quería decir que soy seguidor de este y otros tantos foros que tratan estos temas porque me gusta la electrónica y trabajo con ella, y me da mucha bronca que halla gente que quiera participar de estos foros con el fin de dar clases de moralidad y principios éticos, pues ese no es el fin de este foro, así que señor o señores que no estén de acuerdo con este foro, por favor no traten de persuadir a los que si nos interesa ya que la electrónica es nuestra pasión  y es de ahí que enfocamos estos temas y no de la ilegalidad.
Un saludo a todos los amantes y apasionados de la electrónica. 



			
				tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Es increible ver como buscan consumir mas y pagar menos o nada. Sinceramente creo que el medio ambiente va como va, por la gente que paga y por la que no lo hace. Hay una cosa que se llama energía renovable.
> 
> Creo que este año ya es posible navegar por el ártico. eso es gracias a todos . los que pagan y los que no.
> Y es que el egoismo aflora en la gente.si pago consumo poco y si me sale gratis conecto estufas todo el invierno.
> 
> Yo aconsejaría a muchos de los que se estrujan el coco para ver como pufar energía, que se estrujen en realizar algún proyecto con energía renovable. Un par de placas solares con un buen sistema de almacenamiento y verán como salen del juego impuesto por nuestros governantes.
> 
> Como decía antes, para darnos cuenta de la magnitud del problema del EGOISMO, solo tendríamos que ir a donde compramos comida y ver que no hay, que hoy no podremos comer, y mañana tampoco, y pasado kien sabe. Tal vez así veríamos lo débiles, lelos, egoistas y animales que somos.
> 
> Lo mismo con la energía, deberian cortarla durante una semana, para ver la dependencia que tenemos de ella. Tal vez así veríamos el invierno en que estamos para empezar a ver la realidad.
> 
> Seguro que muchos de los que se estrujan la cabeza para sisar energía, no lo han hecho para adquirir un electrodoméstico mas eficiente, tipo clase A, o en lugar de utilizar lámparas clásicas, adquirir unas lámparas de bajo consumo tipo clase A, bajo la excusa de que cuestan mas dinero. Y en parte es entendible, ya que si la energía la robamos, para que vamos a ser mas eficientes en su utilización.
> 
> Solo espero que no todos los paises en desarrollo no cometan los errores que en su dia cometieron los paises desarrollados.  Eso demostraria inteligencia, cosa que con posts-pufo como este parece inexistente.


----------



## menduco

tincho estoy de acuerdo con vos, yo vivo en medoza y este año se les a dado el tema de que falta energia electrica y hay que ahorrar y todo eso sino empiezan a cobrar mas caro la boleta en parte estoy de acuardo en que se gasta mucha energia pero la boleta de porsi es cara , por mas que trates de no gastar mucha "luz" a fin de mes viene un "boleton" siendo que mendoza es una de las productoras de energia mas importante de argentina y distribuye a otra provincias a traves de la linea interprovincial. esta bien que sea ilegal adulterar un medidor pero nos estan "robando" y si no pagas te cortan el suministro electrico y adonde te vas a quejar?

nos vemos , porque si sigo me voy a enrroscar mas
chau


----------



## electroaficionado

Estoy de acuerdo en que duele pagar la cuenta, yo tambien soy clase media redondeando para abajo. pero las cuentas se pagan. El telefono es carísimo tambien (pagamos impuestos por el como si fuese un bien de lujo), el gas, el abl, todo es caro. Pero personalmente no creo que robarse el servicio sea la forma. 
Me parece bien estudiar los medidores saber como funcionan, etc, etc. pero me parece que el fin no es robarse el servicio. Si alguien dice que su medidor marca de más que lo denuncie, no que lo puentee.
Si todos nos ponemos a alterar medidores, una de dos, o nos suben más, cosa de que paguemos más que antes. o vamos todos en cana. me parece que no da.
Haciendo un uso racional de la energia, la boleta adelgaza, yo doy fe.
Saludos a todos y espero que nadie se ofenda por estos temas.

PD: Que Sueiro apague la luz.


----------



## anthony123

Ademas este dispositivo  nos induce a consumir mas y mas, cayendo en un ciclo continuo de consumo que solo tendra fin si la compañia electrica te corta el suministro. 8). jajaja. es un poco chistoso pero es la realidad.
Saludos.


----------



## Ivan

La idea de este tema en el foro, era el diseño entre todos de un circuito, el echo de que hayan cambiado de lugar este tema, creo que no es prudente, ESTE TEMA CORRESPONDE A LA SECCION "DISEÑO DE CIRCUITOS EN GENERAL", antes de haberlo cambiado creo que deberian haberme consultado, o por ultimo avisado, se que no tengo derecho ni nada por el estilo en esta pagina, pero deben tener encuenta que es muy visitado este tema en el foro, me llegan correos preguntandome el porque ya no esta el tema, mucha gente cree que se eliminó, creo que no es para nada una buena idea cambiar la hubicacion de este tema, me gustaria que lo devuelvan, donde estaba.

Respetuosamente, saludos, Ivan.


----------



## tecnicdeso

_TINCHO_ dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, la verdad es que a este señor no lo entiendo, debe estar muy bien económicamente porque veo que defiende mucho los intereses de las empresas de energía.


  

No favorezco a las empresas de energía con mis comentarios. Solo abogo por optimizar  los recursos, cosa que a ti parece no interesarte. Normalmente, el que roba, el que hace cosas que afectan negativamente a los demás, lo hace para compensar otras carencias personales que son peores en su vida. Es mas fácil destruir que crear, y así se viene demostrando hace años.

Imagina que sistematicamente alguien iria a tu casa y cada dia se llevase tu pan y el de los tuyos. Seguro que no te gustaría. Ahora estarás pensando que a ti las electricas te roban, pero piensa que la diferencia esta en que a ti nadie te obliga a tener contratada la línea electrica; así que tambien puedes pedir la desconexión de la red y así evitarte las facturas.


----------



## _TINCHO_

Bueno, me parece que no nos entendemos, ni tampoco es lo que pretendo, solo quería decirte que si no compartís las investigaciones que en este foro se llevan a cabo, simplemente por favor, no pierdas mas el tiempo dando clases de conductas, creo que cada uno sabe lo que tiene que hacer. Por mi parte te mando un abrazo y doy por cerrada esta discrepancia que poco aporta al tema original.

Saludos Atte.


----------



## Lowrider

bueno,te cuento una forma que a mi me mejoro bastante la lectura del medidor,coloque una varilla cobreada polarizando el neutro de la entrada a la casa,mejoro algo,pues compre 4 varillas mas y cave un pozo de un metro,le coloque bastante sal,luego carbon o cenizas de leña,luego arena,agua y tierra,quedo tapado a nivel y ahi clave las 5 varillas cobreadas,las uni entre si con el cable que conecte al neutro que viene de la calle y BINGO  // el medidor que es de disco, ahora es mas mi amigo que de sus jefes y me da mas parte de su poder sin marcarlo.
Esta practica debe ser ilegal,si la ven los inspectores,pero como es dentro de mi propiedad y lejos de su vista,ojos que no ven, corazon que no siente,no creo que sea un robo tomar de la ventaja que te ofrecen,si sucede ,es mas que nada por que son poco idoneos en su operar.
A mi me dio un gran resultado,claro esta que debe ser de disco el aparato,el digital es menos corrupto pero no infalible.


----------



## electroaficionado

Lowrider dijo:
			
		

> Esta practica debe ser ilegal,si la ven los inspectores,pero como es dentro de mi propiedad y lejos de su vista,ojos que no ven,corazon que no siente,no creo que sea un robo tomar de la ventaja que te ofrecen,si sucede ,es mas que nada por que son poco idoneos en su operar.
> A mi me dio un gran resultado,claro esta que debe ser de disco el aparato,el digital es menos corrupto pero no infalible..  [/img]




Si, es un robo, liso y llano. Es como robarle al verdulero una manzana del cajon de la vereda porque no te vio o colarte en el cine o cualquier otro robo.
Ademas es un riesgo.
Saludos.


----------



## Lowrider

8)  bueno,todo es relativo dijo un genio,pero en mi caso pago la factura igual que antes de hacer este experimento,la diferencia es poca,pago igual y gasto un 40% mas,No se en sus paises,pero el monopoleo de la electricidad aqui es del estado y este estado es lo mas cagador y ladron en cuanto a cobrar se refiere,por eso no debes robar! el estado no admite competencia. ademas esto es como la formula uno,creen que si FERRARI descubre un truco para que el auto gane y el reglamento lo desconoce  o lo ignora,no lo aplican y  ganan.
Me parece que la ley y la trampa van juntas,pero si creo que no se debe abusar,relajo pero con orden che.   :mrgreen:


----------



## electroaficionado

Escusas del que hace las trampas, no mas. Robar solo un 40% sigue siendo robar.
Lo que la ley no cubre es una cosa, eso es aprovechar el vacio legal. Si la ley tiene una pena para lo que estas haciendo y tu no la pagas solo porque no te ven, sigues cometiendo un delito.
A mi no me agradan las tarifas de ningun servicio ni de ningun producto, pero no me robo ninguna, es cuestion de como pensamos cada uno.

Saludos.


----------



## Lowrider

sin duda debe serlo,pero como dijo algien muy sabio,EL QUE ESTE LIBRE DE PECADO,QUE TIRE SU PRIMERA PIEDRA,no es una escusa,simplemente son las reglas de todo juego,esta en cada uno aplicarlas,ni los ciudadanos ni el estado jamas juegan limpio,al menos en mi pais,pero eso es un fenomeno que se da mas que nada aca en america.Si eso te calienta,ni te cuento que ademas me fabrico mi propia nafta de 110 octanos,que porsupuesto funciona en multipunto sin problema y tambien me ahorro un 50%,que es lo que el estado le agrega a la misma como impuesto,esta mal?,debo regalarle el dinero al estado o aplicar mis conocimientos para tomar atajos?Y tengo otras mas pero no las practico ni las digo porque si, terminarian generando un caos bancario,imaginate si cualquiera desde un cajero pudiera sacar el dinero de cualquier cuenta ajena,con un limite de 500 dls,  se puede hacer,quien tiene la culpa de que el sistema lo permita? 8)


----------



## Lowrider

Ivan,estoy de acuerdo contigo,en mi pais pasa lo mismo,cuando el estado que es monopoleo de la energia electrica cobra demas,es totalmente legal,cualquier cosa que se te ocurra que le ganes al mismo te comvierte en ilegal e infractor, y no es para menos,cuando intentas sacarle el hueso al perro te muerde.ja ja ja


----------



## Nilfred

Se pueden hacer muchas cosas sin entrar en la ilegalidad.
Pero tambien existe la supresión, y al final termina siendo ilegal.


----------



## electroaficionado

Lowrider dijo:
			
		

> sin duda debe serlo,pero como dijo algien muy sabio,EL QUE ESTE LIBRE DE PECADO,QUE TIRE SU PRIMERA PIEDRA,no es una escusa,simplemente son las reglas de todo juego,esta en cada uno aplicarlas,ni los ciudadanos ni el estado jamas juegan limpio,al menos en mi pais,




Las reglas de juego son las leyes a las que uno esta suscripto por vivir en determinado estado.
Yo personalmente estoy en contra de que un hilo como este contamine el foro, aqui se trata de elaborar conocimiento no de charlar sobre delincuencia.
Los delitos se "pueden" hacer todo el tiempo, pero eso no justifica a quien los hace.
Si tu quieres justificar tu conducta y esconderla bajo un monton de frases apra que no parezca un delito, es poruqe en algun lado sabes que no es lo correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## Lowrider

Todos somos grandes aca,y cada uno es responsable de sus actos,si a ti el tema no te seduce,no te inquieta,no te atrapa,no te beneficia,no te enseña, es mas no te aporta nada bueno,creo que a buen entendedor pocas palabras.A los que si les preocupa saber mas sobre este tipo de errores del sistema,seguiran en las busqueda personal,a lo largo de la historia todos los que pudieron cambiar algo en este mundo siempre fueron vistos como  TRENSGRESORES,porque realmente lo fueron,violaron todas las leyes y normas establecidas para que hoy los llamen GENIOS. No todos ven o escuchan en la misma frecuencia,pero todo bien,uno sabe a que vino a este mundo.


----------



## electroaficionado

Lowrider dijo:
			
		

> No todos ven o escuchan en la misma frecuencia,pero todo bien,uno sabe a que vino a este mundo.




No podria estar mas de acuerdo

Saludos.


----------



## eale8

Vaya tema,yo solo puedo decir que el evitar pagar luz implica robar luz, Olvidense de que los politicos, empresarios corruptos etc. Simplemente alguien tiene que pagar para generar mas luz, de lo contrario todos pagariamos tarifas mas altas por la luz. Eso sin pensar  en los sueldos de las personas que trabajan para que nosotros podamos disfrutarla. En lo personal o optaria por la primera respuesta a este tema, y ese es el de ahorro del consumo y ya como segunda opcion es usar velas, carbon, tinas de agua, comer carne cruda etc. (por cierto me parecio chistoso  pero a preguntas obvias, respuestas obvias¡¡¡ ¿Oh no?.
Otra opcion es ponerse de acuerdo con tu vecino y que el te regale de su luz, y dejar que el page por ti. (jaja es muy dificil)
Otra seria el uso de generadores de electricidad a base de otra fuente de energia como gasolina, etc. aunque yo prefiero pagar para evitarme accidentes o que digan "Fue un heroe"
Bye y que la pasen bien¡¡


----------



## maximiliano

hola ivan soy maxi ya me baje tu informe y lo lei te queria pedir si no me podes detallar que medida es el capacitor que lo integra y que cantidad de ohm es la resistencia y que significa el simbolo de la letra e, conectada en paralelo dentro de tu circuito
desde ya gracias y espero tu respuesta


----------



## rafaelect60

En mi pais Colombia tambien las empresas de energia abusan de sus tarifas, pero creo que hay que ser consientes con el medio ambiente y tratar de ahorrar en con electrodomesticos de bajo consumo, o implementar un sistema alterno de celdas solares para que no nos llegue ta costosa la factura de energia .
Propongo que entre todos diseñemos un sistema alterno de enegia solar


----------



## maximiliano

hola jr soy maximiliano de argentina y yo tambien soy electricista domiciliario y se 3 o 4 formas para aser que el medidor camine menos para que no camine etc quisiera que me mandes tu forma y yo te paso las mias que creo que son bastantes simples de hacer y algunas muy eficientes como otras no tanto, pero creo que como los que trabajan para la empresa electrica tambien la tienen clara en el fraude y creo que no existe elmento para no ser detectado espero tu respuesta gracias


----------



## electroaficionado

Yo opino que si vienen a medir o inspeccionar tu medidor y tienes un par deimanes con un vaso por lo menos te comes una multa bien gordita.
Ademas que solo engaña analogicos viejos.
Hay modos de robar bien, e incluso de hacer lo mismo de mejor manera, el que hizo el video obviamente no sabia mucho, basta ver como peleaba para cortar el cable.
Saludos.


----------



## tazmania422

Ivan, mi nombre es Alejandro soy uruguayo y ya se me está haciendo imposible cubrir el costo de la luz, tengo el inconveniente de no entender nada de electrónica, más que los básicos conocimientos de ser técnico en informática, quisiera si es posible, me mandes detallado el procedimiento que debo realizar y el plano con los materiales del circuito, agradecería me lo expliques como a un niño, con pocos conocimientos pero mucha voluntad. lamento desentonar en este foro pero lo encontré motivado por la necesidad. desde ya muchas gracias por la atensión que prestes a esta comunicación, atentamente Alejandro


----------



## anthony123

Todavia siguen con este post? No se dan cuenta que las empresas ya no son las de antes.? Si siguen asi van a gastar mas de lo que inviertan en cualquier artilugio


----------



## tazmania422

hola, estoy de acuerdo con el tema de no robar pero acá en Uruguay es absolutamente imposible hacerse cargo de los cargos de luz, lo que más calienta es que pagamos los trabajadores por los parácitos que genera el estado, aquí hay un plan llamado de enmergencia que favorece a los que roban y se cuelgan de la luz, la gente que vive en los asentamientos se le da dinero todos los meses y canastas alimenticias y se les cobra un 30 por ciento de la luz, eso los que no están colgados que son los menos, y los que trabajamos todo el día como monos tenemos que pagar las tarifas esorbitantes que nos imponen, por lo tanto yo no trato de robar luz, sino de equiparar la balanza, si alguien tiene una manera sencilla sin adulterar el contador ni dañar la propiedad de la empresa, para pagar menos luz,  mi familia y yo enormemente agradecidos, por lo pronto vivo a media luz ya que puse una jabalina en el jardin y la uso como neutro, pero este sistema me da muy poca tensión y hay artefactos que no funcionan o lo hacen mal, sin contar con que se cae totalmente cada tanto y tengo que volver a conectar los dos cables de la empresa. espero ayuda gracias


----------



## Juanjodela

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Yo opino que si vienen a medir o inspeccionar tu medidor y tienes un par deimanes con un vaso por lo menos te comes una multa bien gordita.
> Ademas que solo engaña analogicos viejos.
> Hay modos de robar bien, e incluso de hacer lo mismo de mejor manera, el que hizo el video obviamente no sabia mucho, basta ver como peleaba para cortar el cable.
> Saludos.



Hola Aficionado.
     He leído tu correo y por lo que intuyo debes saber mucho para poder parar un contador de la luz, pues dices que "hay modos de robar bien.", pues podías decir ampliamente lo que hay que hacer, pues yo estoy interesado en saberlo. Gracias y un saludo. Espero tu respuesta.


----------



## electroaficionado

Juanjodela dijo:
			
		

> Hola Aficionado.
> He leído tu correo y por lo que intuyo debes saber mucho para poder parar un contador de la luz, pues dices que "hay modos de robar bien.", pues podías decir ampliamente lo que hay que hacer, pues yo estoy interesado en saberlo. Gracias y un saludo. Espero tu respuesta.



Podria, es verdad, pero no lo hare.
Considero al foro como un medio para compartir, generar y elaborar conocimientos y no como un medio para confabularnos en la practica delictiva.
Sera un poco altruista de mi parte pero bueno cada uno con su forma de pensar.
No estoy de acuerdo a robarle a nadie, ni con cometer ningun tipo de delitos, sin importar la escusa que se ponga.
Te cuento un solo modo de no pagar mas luz, y es llamar a la compania y decirle que no quieres mas su servicio. Veras como ya no te llegan mas boletas.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

Muy buena respuesta electroaficionado.


----------



## tazmania422

muy bien electroaficionado, realmente me alegra encontrar a una persona tan correcta y con la conciencia tan LIMPIA que puede juzgar y aconsejar a los demás, pero lo interesante sería saber como una persona tan limpia sabe tantas maneras, como dice, de "robar bien" si no tiene esas necesidades y esta totalmente en contra, no me digas nada, es por un tema de entender como piensan los delincuentes para combatirlos, verdad? suerte macho y espero seas feliz .


----------



## tazmania422

P.D. anthony123, pensá por ti mismo y no adules


----------



## Fogonazo

> electroaficionado dijo:
> Sera un poco altruista de mi parte pero bueno cada uno con su forma de pensar.
> No estoy de acuerdo a robarle a nadie, ni con cometer ningun tipo de delitos, sin importar la escusa que se ponga.



En mi planeta le decimos honestidad



Edit:
Debo conocer unos 6 metodos deshonestos de adulterar la medicion de consumo, metodos que NO pienso comentar.
Y 1 metodo legal de reducir el consumo, lamparas de bajo consumo, control de gasto energetico (Ahorrar) y optimizacion del tipo de carga.


----------



## electroaficionado

tazmania422 dijo:
			
		

> muy bien electroaficionado, realmente me alegra encontrar a una persona tan correcta y con la conciencia tan LIMPIA *(ENVIDA??) *que puede juzgar y aconsejar a los demás, pero lo interesante sería saber como una persona tan limpia sabe tantas maneras, como dice, de "robar bien" si no tiene esas necesidades y esta totalmente en contra, no me digas nada, es por un tema de entender como piensan los delincuentes para combatirlos, verdad? suerte macho y espero seas feliz .




Yo no juzgo a nadie, lo que dije sobre robar bien lo dije poruqe me daria "lastima" que un pobre tipo por ahorrarse dos pesos ponga dos imanes al lado del contador, y se coma una multa mucho peor.
Tampoco dije que no tenga necesidades, solo que las necesidades las satisfago con laburo y sacrificio, no delinquiendo.
Como yo aprendi lo que se no es tu problema, si uno sabe como funcionan las cosas puede aprender a hacer que no funcionen, asi de simple. Se hacer cocteles molotov, explosivos caseros y demas pero eso no significa que ande haciendo volar gente en pedazos ni aconsejando a gente como hacerlo.
Yo no combato el crimen, solo quiero un foro limpio.
Espero que seas muy feliz tu tambien. (Yo pense que venia con mala nota el post pero al final repunto; lease con tono ironico)
Saludos.

PD: Que anthony diga lo que quiera, tu no eres quien apra decirle que puede o no decir. Esto es un foro y nadie puede callar censurar ni menospreciar la opinion de nadie. (Excepto los moderadores cuando se incumple una norma)


----------



## peruanito2088

interesante pero en si cual es el funcionamiento y esquema del papel..? solamente es un SCR condensador  y resistencia...? eso es todo ..? y dime esto servira para un medidor electronico..?


----------



## capitanp

Esto solo sirbe para engañar a los medidores de energia antiguos (los del disco giratorio) con los electronicos solo comsumitas mas energia, ademas se trata de estafar


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Debido a que esta discusión ha generado algunos comentarios y sugerencias que rayan en la ilegalidad. Se ha decidido cerrar este tema.



> 2.10 Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil. Ningún usuario puede publicar material o contenido que sea conocidamente falso, difamatorio, insultante, acusatorio, vulgar, hostil, obsceno, profano, de orientación sexual, amenazante, racista o que fomente cualquier tipo de odio, *ilegal en algún país o región*, invasivo de la privacidad de alguna persona o que vulnere alguna ley o derechos de autor.


----------

